# Pictures of everyones vivariums, lets create ideas and support



## retrobangs

Hi all,

So I've been flicking throught the vivarium pictures in a string of posts and seen some amazing and gorgeous ideas, but theres not that many so I've decided to request some. I've officially bought my leo home this morning (9-10 months old, yellow mainly few sparadic spots on head, named leeloo - if anyone likes the film "the fifth element" they'll know the name). My vivarium is serving her needs at the moment with all the necessities but I want to make it a home she enjoys living in. Can people share their vivariums, ideas, good places to purchase. I want to utilise all her space and have all ready seen artisans shelves made to have a second level Love This!!!.

So lets see what al you create and lizard loving people have done to your vivariums to make a house a home. I would most appreciate to see


----------



## MrJsk

All that is changed is that they now have a hide in the middle and soon will have some artificial plants...


----------



## retrobangs

MrJsk said:


> All that is changed is that they now have a hide in the middle and soon will have some artificial plants...
> 
> [URL=http://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/MrJsk/971553_10201788728663636_1312759609_n_zps39309d1b.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/MrJsk/262620_10201788728343628_636652611_n_zps8f83d625.jpg]image[/URL]


awesome, is that the vivexotic 36" I'm considering getting this one still bought the 23" but its not a size for life.


----------



## Artisan

Heres somw of my leo vivs...excuse the calcium mess in some of them as these were taken on cleaning day after snowball fights 

The last one of the pics is a crested gecko exo that I know doesnt count....but I just wanted to put it up lol: victory:


----------



## MrJsk

retrobangs said:


> awesome, is that the vivexotic 36" I'm considering getting this one still bought the 23" but its not a size for life.


It's 34" (just under 3ft) ah yeah the 23" looks far too small. My 2 girls have 1 of these each, both set up exactly the same. I am a little bit neat freak :lol2: : victory:


----------



## Artisan

The 4th pic down in my pics is a 2 foot......not too small if you do it right :2thumb:


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> Heres somw of my leo vivs...excuse the calcium mess in some of them as these were taken on cleaning day after snowball fights
> 
> The last one of the pics is a crested gecko exo that I know doesnt count....but I just wanted to put it up lol: victory:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


I wish I could just hire you to come round and do mine LOL, really I should have done shelving before I got her (didn't think it through) How high is your first step you've made in fourth pic (looks like mini table) Just trying to work out their climbing height before I purchase wood and start building


----------



## Jesterone

I bet you're glad now you got that extra size and the wooden not the glass  

Bigger is always better, but 2 foot is a good size. You'd be surprised what people used to keep Leo's in a long time ago. And unfortunately still do in some places.


----------



## retrobangs

Jesterone said:


> I bet you're glad now you got that extra size and the wooden not the glass
> 
> Bigger is always better, but 2 foot is a good size. You'd be surprised what people used to keep Leo's in a long time ago. And unfortunately still do in some places.


it's good but I definitely need to add some sort of second level to feel comfortable. just wondering what to do with her for time being now shes already tame but obviously just moved home and doesn't really know me so guessing should leave her be for a few days before I start introducing myself?


----------



## Sjames

Liking this thread already!


----------



## Artisan

retrobangs said:


> I wish I could just hire you to come round and do mine LOL, really I should have done shelving before I got her (didn't think it through) How high is your first step you've made in fourth pic (looks like mini table) Just trying to work out their climbing height before I purchase wood and start building


First step is around 2-3 inch I think. I have cork bark or a big rock leading up to the first level and jyst fix the highest shelf a few inch above as they are better climbers then they would have you believe  
If you fix them a bit higher then you wanted (by accident) then just put a hide/rock/piece of wood on the lower one to enable them to climb up to the next level.
Each night when I go in to do my feeding/spraying of moist hides.....you can guarentee that most if not all gecks.....are on one shelf or another


----------



## Jesterone

They are great climbers. It's the getting down they have trouble with haha. 

I think the 'waiting period' all depends on the individual. I'm not a waiter and never had any problems, but if I had a lizard that was being moody I'd give it some time


----------



## retrobangs

Jesterone said:


> They are great climbers. It's the getting down they have trouble with haha.
> 
> I think the 'waiting period' all depends on the individual. I'm not a waiter and never had any problems, but if I had a lizard that was being moody I'd give it some time


she's not being moody as such but I can see her little neck going up and down a little faster than normal so think she needs so time to chill also shes been woken up so not fun for anyone lol. I just didn't want to start of startling her and that being her first experience with me home. Although I handled her twice in pet store she was obviously chilled to the max there. Good news is she hasn't hissed of run, shes not flighty at all. I could probably handle if I wanted to but I'm so concerned we start off well I don't want to rush it. My partners been laughing saying I'm going to be one over protective mother.


----------



## Jamesah1975

My recently home made viv...


----------



## CarlW21

I only have hot end and cool end not full pics on this device but here they are


----------



## Sjames

Baby rankin set up, slate rock doubles up as a hide! Got him on paper towels not sand.


----------



## retrobangs

Jamesah1975 said:


> My recently home made viv...
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


wow you and artisan are really showing off your diy skills, this is fab. Still up for takers to do mine haha


----------



## Jamesah1975

Thanks, ive just put up more in the habitat pics forum. From start to finish.


----------



## GoldenBen

One of my lx36 vivs










The other lx36










Both together, that I combined making an archway between the two.










Crestie terrarium not lit up










Terrarium lit up


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

some of mine.
Golden Gecko

Crested Gecko

Leopard and terrestrial geckos (I actually don't like them and am looking to upgrade)

Water Dragon

Bearded Dragon




juvie


----------



## retrobangs

GoldenBen said:


> image
> 
> One of my lx36 vivs
> 
> image
> 
> The other lx36
> 
> image
> 
> Both together, that I combined making an archway between the two.
> 
> image
> 
> Crestie terrarium not lit up
> 
> image
> 
> Terrarium lit up


Loving your artistic flare, more amazing vivs. I'm really torn wether to grab the mussel viv 34" whilst in clearance now, just trying to sell of the other one if I do so.


----------



## Sjames

retrobangs said:


> Loving your artistic flare, more amazing vivs. I'm really torn wether to grab the mussel viv 34" whilst in clearance now, just trying to sell of the other one if I do so.


I would If I was you! How bigs the other one?


----------



## rustypeb

Here is my vivs
Ackies viv

My crestys viv am upgrading the both next month hopefully

my chameleons viv

And finally my corn snakes viv need to ad some branches soon as he loves to climb


----------



## retrobangs

so glad everyones sharing their pictures, I'm really impressed and enjoying getting some ideas too.

My current viv is the mussel vivexotic 23"


----------



## organized chaos

My fatties viv, its changed a bit more since though. Will take more pics when im home : victory:


----------



## creg




----------



## Meko

Cresties started in










then got upgraded to










Although they've currently been downgraded as that was just too big for the lounge.

When I had a beardie he lived in 










Currently building 










For my leo


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz

Salazare Slytherin said:


> some of mine.
> Golden Gecko
> [URL=http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g333/salazreslytherin/Bearded%20dragons%20and%20geckos/together2011-4.jpg]image[/URL]
> Crested Gecko
> [URL=http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g333/salazreslytherin/Bearded%20dragons%20and%20geckos/together2087.jpg]image[/URL]
> Leopard and terrestrial geckos (I actually don't like them and am looking to upgrade)
> [URL=http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g333/salazreslytherin/Bearded%20dragons%20and%20geckos/together2015-1.jpg]image[/URL]
> Water Dragon
> [URL=http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g333/salazreslytherin/Waterdragon_zps6bffce26.jpg]image[/URL]
> Bearded Dragon
> [URL=http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g333/salazreslytherin/Bearded%20dragons%20and%20geckos/together2046-1.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> juvie[URL=http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g333/salazreslytherin/Iguanas/539575_10200666885850532_554566370_n_zps8add4bd9.jpg]image[/URL]
> image
> [URL=http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g333/salazreslytherin/Iguanas/femaleenclosure3.jpg]image[/URL]
> image



Can I come live with u please :flrt:


----------



## retrobangs

creg said:


> [URL=http://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh620/cregnice/Biotope-rack_zps6817906b.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh620/cregnice/P1000877_zps168bb597.jpg]image[/URL]


love these especially your middle one


----------



## retrobangs

Meko said:


> Cresties started in
> 
> image
> 
> then got upgraded to
> 
> image
> 
> Although they've currently been downgraded as that was just too big for the lounge.
> 
> When I had a beardie he lived in
> 
> image
> 
> Currently building
> 
> image
> 
> For my leo



that corner unit is amazing!!!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

GeorgiaAndJayFuzz said:


> Can I come live with u please :flrt:


yeah.... sure....
you can help clean out the crap  lol


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Meko said:


> Cresties started in
> 
> image
> 
> then got upgraded to
> 
> image
> 
> Although they've currently been downgraded as that was just too big for the lounge.
> 
> When I had a beardie he lived in
> 
> image
> 
> Currently building
> 
> image
> 
> For my leo


Amazing crestie viv, I am well jelous lol


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz

Salazare Slytherin said:


> yeah.... sure....
> you can help clean out the crap  lol


you are just too kind!!


----------



## GECKO MICK

Salazare Slytherin said:


> some of mine.
> Golden Gecko
> [URL="http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g333/salazreslytherin/Bearded%20dragons%20and%20geckos/together2011-4.jpg"]image[/URL]
> Crested Gecko
> [URL="http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g333/salazreslytherin/Bearded%20dragons%20and%20geckos/together2087.jpg"]image[/URL]
> Leopard and terrestrial geckos (I actually don't like them and am looking to upgrade)
> [URL="http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g333/salazreslytherin/Bearded%20dragons%20and%20geckos/together2015-1.jpg"]image[/URL]
> Water Dragon
> [URL="http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g333/salazreslytherin/Waterdragon_zps6bffce26.jpg"]image[/URL]
> Bearded Dragon
> [URL="http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g333/salazreslytherin/Bearded%20dragons%20and%20geckos/together2046-1.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> juvie[URL="http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g333/salazreslytherin/Iguanas/539575_10200666885850532_554566370_n_zps8add4bd9.jpg"]image
> 
> [/URL]
> image
> [URL="http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g333/salazreslytherin/Iguanas/femaleenclosure3.jpg"]image[/URL]
> image


You have some awesome setups:2thumb:


----------



## TJ-Geckos

All those photos are old and all plants grown a bit but you will get the idea…
L.Williamsi









One for youngsters









Crested geckos









P.Pasteuri









Garg


----------



## retrobangs

this has been an amazing thread so far, I only hope to see more vivs :2thumb:


----------



## blabble182

creg said:


> [URL=http://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh620/cregnice/Biotope-rack_zps6817906b.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh620/cregnice/P1000877_zps168bb597.jpg]image[/URL]


the shineyness of your glass sickens me.


----------



## creg

blabble182 said:


> the shineyness of your glass sickens me.


:lol2: i am ocd about keeping it clean


----------



## Sjames

creg said:


> :lol2: i am ocd about keeping it clean


I know the feeling clean glass is a must!!


----------



## retrobangs

sizing question, does my leopard gecko really need this much space

VivExotic Viva Terrestrial Vivarium Medium Oak 34" | Swell Reptiles

or will this one be fine 

VivExotic Repti-Stax Compact Vivarium Med Mussel 34" | Swell Reptiles

differences mainly the first one has 19" indepth whereas second one has 15"
first has front vents second has back vents
first on £33 dearer than second one


----------



## Sjames

retrobangs said:


> sizing question, does my leopard gecko really need this much space
> 
> VivExotic Viva Terrestrial Vivarium Medium Oak 34" | Swell Reptiles
> 
> or will this one be fine
> 
> VivExotic Repti-Stax Compact Vivarium Med Mussel 34" | Swell Reptiles
> 
> differences mainly the first one has 19" indepth whereas second one has 15"
> first has front vents second has back vents
> first on £33 dearer than second one



I bought a vivexotric 3ft off eBay for about 55 brand new I'd have a look on there if I was you.


----------



## retrobangs

Sjames said:


> I bought a vivexotric 3ft off eBay for about 55 brand new I'd have a look on there if I was you.


I've just had a look I wouldn't save any money on ebay for the two I'm looking at but thank you


----------



## Theevilreddevil

My Crestie viv... It was a fish tank but i smashed the front off, then converted it :2thumb: Looks really plain in the pictures, looks better in person


----------



## retrobangs

Theevilreddevil said:


> My Crestie viv... It was a fish tank but i smashed the front off, then converted it :2thumb: Looks really plain in the pictures, looks better in person
> [URL=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v504/theevilreddevil/2013-07-28134825_zps59ec9738.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v504/theevilreddevil/2013-07-28134853_zps56ea364f.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v504/theevilreddevil/2013-07-28134957_zps645c0866.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v504/theevilreddevil/2013-01-07175504_zpsb88d4f0d.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v504/theevilreddevil/2012-11-23211258_zps4d5ef53c.jpg]image[/URL]


doesn't look plain, looks like fun in there


----------



## Jebb

Theevilreddevil said:


> My Crestie viv... It was a fish tank but i smashed the front off, then converted it :2thumb: Looks really plain in the pictures, looks better in person
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image



Love the viv:2thumb:

how do you find the sucker pad things? do they stay put?

and do you find your crestie making use of the water you have in there?


----------



## tomcannon

My rankins viv. 



















I've got a few more that you can see in the links in my sig.


----------



## Mr Chad

My leo vivs. Shots from both sides so you can see the warm and cool ends.


----------



## retrobangs

tomcannon said:


> My rankins viv.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> I've got a few more that you can see in the links in my sig.


they have an awesome home, nice amount of space too


----------



## retrobangs

Mr Chad said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> My leo vivs. Shots from both sides so you can see the warm and cool ends.


WOW!! loads of hides and foliage love this!!!


----------



## retrobangs

Mr Chad said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> My leo vivs. Shots from both sides so you can see the warm and cool ends.


p.s how to you get you vines and plants etc to stick as all the ones I've seen come with suckers and they won't stick to my viv I've tried loads


----------



## Sjames

retrobangs said:


> p.s how to you get you vines and plants etc to stick as all the ones I've seen come with suckers and they won't stick to my viv I've tried loads


I use cable clips to keep mine up, works pretty well.


----------



## DeadLee

I know both need more areas to escape UV and will be sorted soon. I'm still happy with the aesthetic of them both though. 

Bearded Dragon









Gargoyle Gecko


----------



## Mr Chad

retrobangs said:


> p.s how to you get you vines and plants etc to stick as all the ones I've seen come with suckers and they won't stick to my viv I've tried loads



Cheers :2thumb:

Those suckers are useless, in the end I had to use tape and tape over the suckers so they're fixed in the same place but much more secure.

I love hides lol - deffo going to get some more foliage in there.


----------



## Robynleanne

My boys










Vivi (stropping at me for moving his viv around)










Wakka's empty viv (he was having a wander)


----------



## retrobangs

Mr Chad said:


> Cheers :2thumb:
> 
> Those suckers are useless, in the end I had to use tape and tape over the suckers so they're fixed in the same place but much more secure.
> 
> I love hides lol - deffo going to get some more foliage in there.


where did you get your skull from I love it but the exo terra ones I've seen the holes are too small in eyes and just doesn't look like it would be comfy


----------



## Mr Chad

retrobangs said:


> where did you get your skull from I love it but the exo terra ones I've seen the holes are too small in eyes and just doesn't look like it would be comfy



Didnt get mine from here but this is the same on

Exo Terra Buffalo Skull | Swell Reptiles

Cheaper than I paid too!


----------



## retrobangs

Mr Chad said:


> Didnt get mine from here but this is the same on
> 
> Exo Terra Buffalo Skull | Swell Reptiles
> 
> Cheaper than I paid too!


cheers for link its awesome much better than the skinny ones I've seen


----------



## Tappers

Here's my 36" leo viv with the main daytime lighting 5% UVB on. There's an LED for evenings and mornings


----------



## psewell

A few of my vivs for various reptiles.

Green Alligator set up




Ackie viv


Leopard gecko viv




Tegu viv






ido have some pics of me crestie set up somewhere

paul


----------



## Theevilreddevil

Jebb said:


> Love the viv:2thumb:
> 
> how do you find the sucker pad things? do they stay put?
> 
> and do you find your crestie making use of the water you have in there?


Cheers. I got those sucker pads from the range, the ones you get with the plants and stuff are not really that good. They are 4 for a pound and yeah they stay put quite well. I have caught my crestie a few times near the water bowl, i got the bowl before I knew what I wanted inside the tank. Who like my cheap made ledge haha, just cut some holes out for the bowls and its sorted :2thumb:


----------



## retrobangs

My new Vivexotic 34" arrived today, Leeloo's not going straight in as she's still only 3 days into settling in her home here plus this viv has become my new project. Just finished scale sketch design of new viv, now I just need to get to B&Q lol


----------



## Jebb

You forgot to add one thing on your drawing... the bloody Leo :lol2:

or can't you draw those :whistling2:


----------



## retrobangs

Jebb said:


> You forgot to add one thing on your drawing... the bloody Leo :lol2:


LOL I wasn't planning on making my life that hard, not sure my art skills are up to the challenge tbh plus she won't get the luxury of this for a good 2-3 weeks. She's still not coming out to see me yet. Still only day 4


----------



## Jebb

retrobangs said:


> LOL I wasn't planning on making my life that hard, not sure my art skills are up to the challenge tbh plus she won't get the luxury of this for a good 2-3 weeks. She's still not coming out to see me yet. Still only day 4


Least you were honest, I though you were going to say it was in one of the hides :lol2:


----------



## Jesterone

retrobangs said:


> image
> 
> My new Vivexotic 34" arrived today, Leeloo's not going straight in as she's still only 3 days into settling in her home here plus this viv has become my new project. Just finished scale sketch design of new viv, now I just need to get to B&Q lol


I like you've already decided on your Leo's behalf where it will use the toilet lol. 

Looks really great and hope it goes well. I'll add that I think you should go blue with the LED not red. And obviously it's a drawing but you might want something a bit more sturdy to assist in climbing the levels. Like some cork bark.


----------



## retrobangs

Jebb said:


> Least you were honest, I though you were going to say it was in one of the hides :lol2:


Dam lol can I change my answer ... looks less lazy haha


----------



## retrobangs

Jesterone said:


> I like you've already decided on your Leo's behalf where it will use the toilet lol.
> 
> Looks really great and hope it goes well. I'll add that I think you should go blue with the LED not red. And obviously it's a drawing but you might want something a bit more sturdy to assist in climbing the levels. Like some cork bark.


LOL sadly she already poops there in current one, I originally had a mealworm dish from exo terra and she pooped in it, so not thats her pooper and I've bought a komodo curved dish. Yea I thought a dark blue as I't more like moonlight than red and heard that in actual fact the can see red and don't love it. Don't blame them, it's a bit Dracula haha.

Is hard to tell in pic as you cannot see the depth and I was lazy but maybe I'll draw from side to show, the bendy wood is just decoration. The climb will be the bottom wood over hide as first table step at front of viv, then further back about 2" higher a corner shelf to step up onto, the another 2' higher with about 1' over hang the shelf across the back. So she'' step up one and to the side of the other.

(hopefully that makes sense, I know what I mean haha)


----------



## incrisis

I don't think I have any of the crestie vivs, they were all live planted..... the ex done all the work....

So, here is one of my beardie vivs, the ex done the background....


----------



## Jesterone

retrobangs said:


> LOL sadly she already poops there in current one, I originally had a mealworm dish from exo terra and she pooped in it, so not thats her pooper and I've bought a komodo curved dish. Yea I thought a dark blue as I't more like moonlight than red and heard that in actual fact the can see red and don't love it. Don't blame them, it's a bit Dracula haha.
> 
> Is hard to tell in pic as you cannot see the depth and I was lazy but maybe I'll draw from side to show, the bendy wood is just decoration. The climb will be the bottom wood over hide as first table step at front of viv, then further back about 2" higher a corner shelf to step up onto, the another 2' higher with about 1' over hang the shelf across the back. So she'' step up one and to the side of the other.
> 
> (hopefully that makes sense, I know what I mean haha)


Yeah that makes sense now. I didn't really look at the measurements. 

Be prepared for her to change where she goes a few times before she settles on a place lol. Sometimes they like to try out different areas. Once they're settled it's good to just put some kitchen roll down. Makes it quicker to clean. 

And yes they can 100% see red. They can see more colours than we even can lol. And it's been suggested that they might find it a disturbing colour. Arcadia do a really nice all in one moonlight blue one. You can find it on swell


----------



## retrobangs

incrisis said:


> I don't think I have any of the crestie vivs, they were all live planted..... the ex done all the work....
> 
> So, here is one of my beardie vivs, the ex done the background....
> 
> image


This is amazing, Love the style reallt goes with the reptile, and they look happy wth the space


----------



## LeoBoris

retrobangs said:


> image
> 
> My new Vivexotic 34" arrived today, Leeloo's not going straight in as she's still only 3 days into settling in her home here plus this viv has become my new project. Just finished scale sketch design of new viv, now I just need to get to B&Q lol


For your LEDs, Ikea do a great set that you can have a choice of every colour not just two! I have them work a treat although for LED lights they aren't the cheapest around.

£30 for 4 strips use all together or just one I find just one strip lights my 2ft vivarium up enough I'll keep the other 3 as spare incase this breaks or the leds run out, get the light controller aswell for different colours. Highly recommend it though!

DIODER LED 4-piece lighting strip set - IKEA


----------



## retrobangs

Jesterone said:


> Yeah that makes sense now. I didn't really look at the measurements.
> 
> Be prepared for her to change where she goes a few times before she settles on a place lol. Sometimes they like to try out different areas. Once they're settled it's good to just put some kitchen roll down. Makes it quicker to clean.
> 
> And yes they can 100% see red. They can see more colours than we even can lol. And it's been suggested that they might find it a disturbing colour. Arcadia do a really nice all in one moonlight blue one. You can find it on swell


lol maybe thats why I haven't found another poop since, but since I'd been told to leave her be if I can't see it I haven't wanted to take her hides off her and freak her out. I've managed to keep her moist hide moist purely because she got out lol. Keep an eye out I'm literally just drawing up a side view of viv layout from shelving/hot end, if you're feeling bored of nosey take a peep in 5


----------



## retrobangs

For anyone who looked at my first viv drawing and was interested here is the side view, explains how shelving works so you can see from both angles now


----------



## Jebb

retrobangs said:


> For anyone who looked at my first viv drawing and was interested here is the side view, explains how shelving works so you can see from both angles now



Have you drawn the side view with the same pencil you didn't use for the Leo :whistling2:


----------



## retrobangs

Jebb said:


> Have you drawn the side view with the same pencil you didn't use for the Leo :whistling2:


lmao it is indeed the same pencil and if it were a see through hide she's be just inside the hot one haha


----------



## retrobangs

for anyone who's considering home making platforms or designing their vivs check out this website we found Homemade Platforms


----------



## Jebb

retrobangs said:


> lmao it is indeed the same pencil and if it were a see through hide she's be just inside the hot one haha


no really I can't see it, is it just me :blush:


----------



## lewkini

Here's mine very similar to tomcannon as his inspired me 







Cheers

Lewis: victory:


----------



## retrobangs

That's a surreal background, I love the colours 



lewkini said:


> Here's mine very similar to tomcannon as his inspired me
> 
> [URL=http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m32/Gleeson_2006/DD60ACE8-6B35-42D4-A48E-C60E9007C44F-4264-00000145E7A8E3DD_zps18910575.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m32/Gleeson_2006/9C3F318C-8192-4CCB-9EEE-4F2648D8FD7F-4264-00000145DBAD1BA1_zpsa1601452.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m32/Gleeson_2006/8FB89027-2A61-43A6-A4D4-326BCCD95C84-31539-00000939380D0CB7_zpsc68470ba.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Lewis: victory:


----------



## TheGuvnor

I took this as soon as the lights went on this morning. 
Mine is pretty basic. But, I have a very happy beardie 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ScottH1988

My baby CRB set up










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jebb

TheGuvnor said:


> image
> I took this as soon as the lights went on this morning.
> Mine is pretty basic. But, I have a very happy beardie
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Doesn't look basic to me, it looks spot on...well apart from the bricks :whistling2:


----------



## LeoBoris

My leopard gecko setup, got my new stuff through my Blue Lizard Reptiles so thanks to them! If you have any questions about what's in the setup let me know. 
Water bowl is bottom right, CA bowl is top right, Poop corner is bottom left.

Daytime - UV 5%.









Night time - LED Lighting thought i'd use a dark blue for the picture I use the ikea led set.









Hope you all like it!

The thermometer you see in the setup I don't use as a thermometer it's used for hygrometer (top right of display) so please don't cry about that.


----------



## TheGuvnor

Thanks Jebb :thumbup:
It's pretty much been in that layout for 2 years. He don't like change .
I swapped his logs around once. ...... He stropped at me for ages until it went back. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## retrobangs

TheGuvnor said:


> image
> I took this as soon as the lights went on this morning.
> Mine is pretty basic. But, I have a very happy beardie
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Not basic and I'm loving the bricks really original and it's like they have little windows, super!!!


----------



## ScottH1988

ScottH1988 said:


> My baby CRB set up
> 
> image
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


Any advice in mine would be good guys

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jesterone

Not a lizard but my royal viv will be finished tomorrow so maybe I'll chuck a photo up


----------



## Jebb

TheGuvnor said:


> Thanks Jebb :thumbup:
> It's pretty much been in that layout for 2 years. He don't like change .
> I swapped his logs around once. ...... He stropped at me for ages until it went back.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


if it ain't broke...and people spend fortunes on loft apartments with bare brick wall, an upscale beardie you have there :2thumb:


----------



## lewkini

retrobangs said:


> That's a surreal background, I love the colours


Thanks appreciate it


----------



## ChelsNLuke

ScottH1988 said:


> Any advice in mine would be good guys
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


CRB's enjoy burrowing, and also climbing(sometimes), it would be worth changing all the kitchen towel to a mix of orchid bark and eco earth and at least a couple of inches deep, you could also put some sticks and some fake plants in there as more foliage. Rainbow boa's tend to be very shy species, here is a picture of our CRB set up (While his viv is getting done ready ) 





These were taken about three months ago, there's even more foliage in there now 
-Luke


----------



## Zachhy

Would people mind looking and 'liking' my reptile photo competition entry? I would really be thankful and am so close! It's my leopard gecko snow in his holiday environment 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...378.1073741867.204254929586985&type=1&theater


----------



## ScottH1988

Wow that looks amazing thanks, what sort of mix on the bedding is it 50-50? Do you think the moss is ok as well to help the humidity? How do you manage the humidity ?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## retrobangs

Jesterone said:


> I like you've already decided on your Leo's behalf where it will use the toilet lol.
> 
> Looks really great and hope it goes well. I'll add that I think you should go blue with the LED not red. And obviously it's a drawing but you might want something a bit more sturdy to assist in climbing the levels. Like some cork bark.


You've jinxed me lol she had her second poop in a different place. Still healthy, so I'm happy. Seems she has a night of poopin and a night off. She didn't eat though last night and I'm not sure it's because it's her first dusting with repashy and she's gone on strike or her age. I've been putting in 12 and she's eaten 8 one night, then 6, then 4, now nothing. Maybe she's not that interested in eating every night. Still no interest in me though, she watches me but not with her head out. She looks well so doubt she's ill. Hard being on the forum with every posting about how friendly their new ones are already lol. Wondering what else it could be apart from stress she's had a people free couple of days. Temps are 30.4-33.4 in day and they naturally drop a little at night.


----------



## Jesterone

retrobangs said:


> You've jinxed me lol she had her second poop in a different place. Still healthy, so I'm happy. Seems she has a night of poopin and a night off. She didn't eat though last night and I'm not sure it's because it's her first dusting with repashy and she's gone on strike or her age. I've been putting in 12 and she's eaten 8 one night, then 6, then 4, now nothing. Maybe she's not that interested in eating every night. Still no interest in me though, she watches me but not with her head out. She looks well so doubt she's ill. Hard being on the forum with every posting about how friendly their new ones are already lol. Wondering what else it could be apart from stress she's had a people free couple of days. Temps are 30.4-33.4 in day and they naturally drop a little at night.


Try not to worry or blame yourself. There are various reasons why she could be playing up, anything from a change in the weather to literally just feeling a bit moody. I did think when you repeated what the pet shop said about her being so amazing that "yeah well, they would say that wouldn't they" they are trying to sell her after all. 

Open your hand out in the viv and put a mealworm on it. Just be careful you don't flinch or anything because she might miss the mealie and get your hand. It won't hurt but your reaction might startle her. Or just put your hand down and see if she comes and has a look. But then I'm not one for settling in periods. As soon as they're out the viv they are always a different gecko. 

If you feel like she's not taking so many mealworms, get her some locusts. She will lap them up big time. And they are much more fun to watch because they really hunt them


----------



## retrobangs

I was a little anxious wether to trust them but she wasn't only one there and others seemed tense and hissed, girl said any longer in there she was going to buy her herself. Wether it's true il never know. So I shouldn't need temps any higher then. I was temped to just just get her out but would mean taking her house away and i don't want her dropping her tail lol. 
Il try putting my had in tonight. She knows I feed her because her temp bowl is see through and she can see me putting them in. Maybe i will try locusts to butter her up. At 9-10 months may she not eat every night? 



Jesterone said:


> Try not to worry or blame yourself. There are various reasons why she could be playing up, anything from a change in the weather to literally just feeling a bit moody. I did think when you repeated what the pet shop said about her being so amazing that "yeah well, they would say that wouldn't they" they are trying to sell her after all.
> 
> Open your hand out in the viv and put a mealworm on it. Just be careful you don't flinch or anything because she might miss the mealie and get your hand. It won't hurt but your reaction might startle her. Or just put your hand down and see if she comes and has a look. But then I'm not one for settling in periods. As soon as they're out the viv they are always a different gecko.
> 
> If you feel like she's not taking so many mealworms, get her some locusts. She will lap them up big time. And they are much more fun to watch because they really hunt them


----------



## Jesterone

retrobangs said:


> I was a little anxious wether to trust them but she wasn't only one there and others seemed tense and hissed, girl said any longer in there she was going to buy her herself. Wether it's true il never know. So I shouldn't need temps any higher then. I was temped to just just get her out but would mean taking her house away and i don't want her dropping her tail lol.
> Il try putting my had in tonight. She knows I feed her because her temp bowl is see through and she can see me putting them in. Maybe i will try locusts to butter her up. At 9-10 months may she not eat every night?


Well, I'm not saying they're lying at all. I'm just saying they wouldn't tell you she was a problem would they lol. 

Don't stress about the tail, she's not going to drop it that easily. You'll be seriously hard pushed to find a Leo that's dropped it's tail purely because it got startled. You'd need to really hold on to it. And temps look fine to me. 

Feeding is up to you and her really. If she's eating a lot less you can take it down to every other night. One of mine only eats twice a week but she maintains her weight perfectly. She is about 18 months.


----------



## retrobangs

Oh good lol as her tail is lovely. It's spotty but stops just before the base and has some deep orange splatters. Il see if she eats tonight then maybe move to every other night. Makes sense. I don't eat when I'm not hungry lol. 



Jesterone said:


> Well, I'm not saying they're lying at all. I'm just saying they wouldn't tell you she was a problem would they lol.
> 
> Don't stress about the tail, she's not going to drop it that easily. You'll be seriously hard pushed to find a Leo that's dropped it's tail purely because it got startled. You'd need to really hold on to it. And temps look fine to me.
> 
> Feeding is up to you and her really. If she's eating a lot less you can take it down to every other night. One of mine only eats twice a week but she maintains her weight perfectly. She is about 18 months.


----------



## LeoBoris

retrobangs said:


> i don't want her dropping her tail lol.


They really don't drop their tails that easily, if you ever go the vets for a checkup or if anythings wrong and they won't stay still like mine, they will put them in a type of hold at the start they hate it mine biting the vet yet still didn't drop his tail.
It takes a lot for a leopard gecko to drop their tail it's not like you touch it and it falls off : victory:


----------



## Mr Chad

As the others have said it takes a lot for them to even think of dropping their tails.

As for feeding try doing it every few days and let them build an appetite rather than feed every day. I've found it makes them more active.


----------



## Sjames

As above ^^ makes them know where there sorce of food is coming from and with out you he couldn't survive.


----------



## retrobangs

Took Artisans advice and went to wilkinsons today where I picked up the first part for my nev viv. A corner shelf for under £3 bargain and it leaves room to run a wire past still. Chuffed. Think this could be a long project but feeling excited none the less. Anyone know of any other places to buy shelving etc and gecko bits do let me know. B&Q will be my next port of call


----------



## TWreptiles

retrobangs said:


> Took Artisans advice and went to wilkinsons today where I picked up the first part for my nev viv. A corner shelf for under £3 bargain and it leaves room to run a wire past still. Chuffed. Think this could be a long project but feeling excited none the less. Anyone know of any other places to buy shelving etc and gecko bits do let me know. B&Q will be my next port of call


i've been looking recently at other stuff people could use in vivs. reclamation yards seem great! they have all manner of things which would work really well in vivs like: slates, slate roof tiles, ceramic roof tiles, stone flags, stone paving slabs, ridge tiles and clay pipes all for really cheap prices! you could get a few flatter things and make a cool looking retes stack style thing, because they're all stone they retain heat well which is a bonus :2thumb:


----------



## TWreptiles

ooh and my local garden centre is great for bowls, they have small ceramic pot dishes in 3 different sizes (the middle being best for asult leos and small for hatchling IMO). extra good thing about these is that they are quite shallow which allows the gecko to see into them easier which is always handy when you're gecko is still getting to grasps with the whole bowl = food thing. now you would think that a shallow bowl would let all the mealies out, but the inside is glazed so they struggle (i have had a few escapees but minnie has gobbled them up the second she spots them) :2thumb:


----------



## retrobangs

TWreptiles said:


> ooh and my local garden centre is great for bowls, they have small ceramic pot dishes in 3 different sizes (the middle being best for asult leos and small for hatchling IMO). extra good thing about these is that they are quite shallow which allows the gecko to see into them easier which is always handy when you're gecko is still getting to grasps with the whole bowl = food thing. now you would think that a shallow bowl would let all the mealies out, but the inside is glazed so they struggle (i have had a few escapees but minnie has gobbled them up the second she spots them) :2thumb:


Garden Center what a fabulous idea!! I will be off to my local one this week now thank you . Your signature picture is possible the cutest I've seen. They're lovely.


----------



## TWreptiles

retrobangs said:


> Garden Center what a fabulous idea!! I will be off to my local one this week now thank you . Your signature picture is possible the cutest I've seen. They're lovely.


ahh thank you, she's probably smiling right now after that compliment, she's my female super hypo tangerine carrot-tail baldy (bit of a mouthful but sounds more exotic than shtctb), i got her from kempton roughly this time last year as my first ever gecko. there's some things that you just can't learn from the internet and this girl taught me some of them :2thumb:


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz

ChelsNLuke said:


> CRB's enjoy burrowing, and also climbing(sometimes), it would be worth changing all the kitchen towel to a mix of orchid bark and eco earth and at least a couple of inches deep, you could also put some sticks and some fake plants in there as more foliage. Rainbow boa's tend to be very shy species, here is a picture of our CRB set up (While his viv is getting done ready )
> 
> [URL=http://i1242.photobucket.com/albums/gg534/Chelsey_Louisee/IMG-20130114-00020_zps9b2ba257.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1242.photobucket.com/albums/gg534/Chelsey_Louisee/IMG-20130114-00023_zps7153e2b1.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> These were taken about three months ago, there's even more foliage in there now
> -Luke



How are you getting on with using a RUB for your CRB? 
I'm looking at getting one, s/he is only about 40 cm long at the moment, was going to put it straight in a 4x2x2 as was concerned about humidity and heat, but noticing using RUBs seems to be the 'in' thing? 
Doesn't the bulb melt the plastic? And what about a heat mat?


----------



## retrobangs

TWreptiles said:


> ahh thank you, she's probably smiling right now after that compliment, she's my female super hypo tangerine carrot-tail baldy (bit of a mouthful but sounds more exotic than shtctb), i got her from kempton roughly this time last year as my first ever gecko. there's some things that you just can't learn from the internet and this girl taught me some of them :2thumb:


Any knowledge you can share is appreciated, I've got my first one, can't be sure about the morph until I get a picture and ask you guys. She's been with me 5 days and its been an interesting 5 days she ate first three nights but hid and would not come out. The fourth still hiding no eating, first dust with repashy calcium plus, then last night I was finally graced (after Half hour not moving or speaking in the dark) with her presence she walked out so slowly came all the way over to open door. So I softly spoke. She gave a good couple of mins then scampered back in hide. No contact but big step. Second night she didn't eat though, was sure she would being as she's been so good. Wondering if she's on strike due to the repashy haha


----------



## Kimora

Carpet python viv



Corn snake viv



(both snakes vivs have had a shuffle round again, but i do that every deep clean : victory:

Then three Crestie setups (no cresties yet, they are coming from Kempton)

All together when they arrived (custom build via DMS vivaria)



then once set up.

 

 

Going too wrap Fake Ivy round the high hides to enclose them a little and put moss in the them : victory:


----------



## retrobangs

Kimora said:


> Carpet python viv
> 
> [URL=http://i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w500/Kimora-Ashara/1367594936849.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Corn snake viv
> 
> [URL=http://i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w500/Kimora-Ashara/1367594955110.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> (both snakes vivs have had a shuffle round again, but i do that every deep clean : victory:
> 
> Then three Crestie setups (no cresties yet, they are coming from Kempton)
> 
> All together when they arrived (custom build via DMS vivaria)
> 
> [URL=http://i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w500/Kimora-Ashara/IMAG3877.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> then once set up.
> 
> [URL=http://i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w500/Kimora-Ashara/IMAG4013.jpg]image[/URL] [URL=http://i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w500/Kimora-Ashara/IMAG4011.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w500/Kimora-Ashara/IMAG4006.jpg]image[/URL] [URL=http://i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w500/Kimora-Ashara/IMAG4003.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Going too wrap Fake Ivy round the high hides to enclose them a little and put moss in the them : victory:



You've really gone all out. Looks epic. Your signature strip just had me giggling on train lol


----------



## Kimora

retrobangs said:


> You've really gone all out. Looks epic. Your signature strip just had me giggling on train lol


Cheers 

Was all done cheaply, 90% of the wood is foraged, only the vine (which was cut in half for a crestie viv) is shop brought....the bamboo is from a witches broom that was part of a kids dress up box....it was becoming too much of a risk for the cat :lol2:

All the Fake plants for the snakes were either ebayed for next to nothing or bought from a florist market stall for £1.50 a stem.

Crestie plants are mainly from the range, nothing exceeding £4...all leaves washed and plants sorted to rid of any chemicals...had most for 4 weeks, but the newer ones would of been 2 weeks before the cresties come as i wanted to see exactly how green my fingers were :lol2: (one of the reasons why i have stayed potted).
Pots...14 for £2.50 and the substrate is a table protector. Non-slip bottom and waterproof top. £4 for half a meter which also gives me spares.
Rocks from the garden and washed, boiled and left to sun bake.
Background is wallpaper from ebay - £7 for a huge roll.
And the dishes (crestie, water/food) when they go in are glass tealight holders, 65p from tesco and yazoo milk tops for calcium....the snakes water are just tubs from poundland.

Now....actual planted bio setups are nice! I like knowing i can take mine out and put a spare plant in if one needs some TLC, i just need to remember to re-pot occasionally :lol2: but the guys that plant, make backgrounds and have thriving bio enclosures are truly inspiring....i just dip my toes in :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Oh and thanks lol!!
Thats what happens to members that take the micky....i put them in a leotard and hang them on my wall of fame. :flrt:


----------



## LeoBoris

Kimora said:


> Carpet python viv
> 
> [URL=http://i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w500/Kimora-Ashara/1367594936849.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Corn snake viv
> 
> [URL=http://i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w500/Kimora-Ashara/1367594955110.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> (both snakes vivs have had a shuffle round again, but i do that every deep clean : victory:
> 
> Then three Crestie setups (no cresties yet, they are coming from Kempton)
> 
> All together when they arrived (custom build via DMS vivaria)
> 
> [URL=http://i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w500/Kimora-Ashara/IMAG3877.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> then once set up.
> 
> [URL=http://i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w500/Kimora-Ashara/IMAG4013.jpg]image[/URL] [URL=http://i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w500/Kimora-Ashara/IMAG4011.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w500/Kimora-Ashara/IMAG4006.jpg]image[/URL] [URL=http://i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w500/Kimora-Ashara/IMAG4003.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Going too wrap Fake Ivy round the high hides to enclose them a little and put moss in the them : victory:


Really like them vivs nice!


----------



## ChelsNLuke

GeorgiaAndJayFuzz said:


> How are you getting on with using a RUB for your CRB?
> I'm looking at getting one, s/he is only about 40 cm long at the moment, was going to put it straight in a 4x2x2 as was concerned about humidity and heat, but noticing using RUBs seems to be the 'in' thing?
> Doesn't the bulb melt the plastic? And what about a heat mat?


RUB's are fine, personally I don't like them but whilst our CRB's 4x2.5x2 viv is getting sealed when I have the time the RUB works well  there is a heat mat underneath set to 30c so the temperature actually inside the rub is the correct 27-29degrees on the warm side, the only problem we personally have is keeping the thermometer probe in place, it seems our CRB is more active that most and enjoys moving it =P I personally think if you can get your 4x2x2 sealed and covered in foliage it should work well  Our viv is having a bio active and live planted substrate  A thread will open so watch this space if your interested 

-Luke


----------



## retrobangs

Kimora said:


> Cheers
> 
> Was all done cheaply, 90% of the wood is foraged, only the vine (which was cut in half for a crestie viv) is shop brought....the bamboo is from a witches broom that was part of a kids dress up box....it was becoming too much of a risk for the cat :lol2:
> 
> All the Fake plants for the snakes were either ebayed for next to nothing or bought from a florist market stall for £1.50 a stem.
> 
> Crestie plants are mainly from the range, nothing exceeding £4...all leaves washed and plants sorted to rid of any chemicals...had most for 4 weeks, but the newer ones would of been 2 weeks before the cresties come as i wanted to see exactly how green my fingers were :lol2: (one of the reasons why i have stayed potted).
> Pots...14 for £2.50 and the substrate is a table protector. Non-slip bottom and waterproof top. £4 for half a meter which also gives me spares.
> Rocks from the garden and washed, boiled and left to sun bake.
> Background is wallpaper from ebay - £7 for a huge roll.
> And the dishes (crestie, water/food) when they go in are glass tealight holders, 65p from tesco and yazoo milk tops for calcium....the snakes water are just tubs from poundland.
> 
> Now....actual planted bio setups are nice! I like knowing i can take mine out and put a spare plant in if one needs some TLC, i just need to remember to re-pot occasionally :lol2: but the guys that plant, make backgrounds and have thriving bio enclosures are truly inspiring....i just dip my toes in :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Oh and thanks lol!!
> Thats what happens to members that take the micky....i put them in a leotard and hang them on my wall of fame. :flrt:


You've given me a lot of food for thought. On my way to another wilcos now but I'm hoping to get some finds elsewhere like you. If you're bored take a look at my earlier posts. I've drawn the layout I want to create for my new viv. So far I have the viv and a corner shelf. Also the hot, moist and trunk hide and a wonderful log which is going to be a great edition. 

Haha is that really another member on here haha what happened


----------



## Gra8

*Here's my Archie's living space*



And from the side:


----------



## LeoBoris

Gra8 said:


> [URL=http://i1275.photobucket.com/albums/y459/gsfiend/IMAG0120_zps2da367a8.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> And from the side:
> 
> [URL=http://i1275.photobucket.com/albums/y459/gsfiend/IMAG0121_zps874c0a60.jpg]image[/URL]


I like that except don't hold me to this but I thought BD couldn't have hides? :blush:


----------



## retrobangs

Gra8 said:


> [URL=http://i1275.photobucket.com/albums/y459/gsfiend/IMAG0120_zps2da367a8.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> And from the side:
> 
> [URL=http://i1275.photobucket.com/albums/y459/gsfiend/IMAG0121_zps874c0a60.jpg]image[/URL]


Cool, as always I love the skulls people are putting in their tanks/vivs. That log you have in there is more than impressive! What a chunk


----------



## Gra8

LeoBoris said:


> I like that except don't hold me to this but I thought BD couldn't have hides? :blush:


He can't get very far in as it's blocked off :2thumb:


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz

ChelsNLuke said:


> RUB's are fine, personally I don't like them but whilst our CRB's 4x2.5x2 viv is getting sealed when I have the time the RUB works well  there is a heat mat underneath set to 30c so the temperature actually inside the rub is the correct 27-29degrees on the warm side, the only problem we personally have is keeping the thermometer probe in place, it seems our CRB is more active that most and enjoys moving it =P I personally think if you can get your 4x2x2 sealed and covered in foliage it should work well  Our viv is having a bio active and live planted substrate  A thread will open so watch this space if your interested
> 
> -Luke


It's only 30-40 cams long at mo, didn't want to put it in a 4x2x2 if it was going to cause a problem, as I know they are quite shy? Was then worrying about the wood bowing so was thinking about a glass one? I don't know! Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Kimora

retrobangs said:


> You've given me a lot of food for thought. On my way to another wilcos now but I'm hoping to get some finds elsewhere like you. If you're bored take a look at my earlier posts. I've drawn the layout I want to create for my new viv. So far I have the viv and a corner shelf. Also the hot, moist and trunk hide and a wonderful log which is going to be a great edition.
> 
> *Haha is that really another member on here haha what happened*


The usual banter and winding each other up :lol2: except my choice of weapon will also be images :flrt:

**Its a good job he's a really good friend lol!**


----------



## LeoBoris

Gra8 said:


> He can't get very far in as it's blocked off :2thumb:


Oh okay I haven't research BD anyway as I don't want one but I thought I'd heard somewhere about them not having them as they hide away and don't get the heat & UV they need


----------



## retrobangs

Kimora said:


> The usual banter and winding each other up :lol2: except my choice of weapon will also be images :flrt:
> 
> **Its a good job he's a really good friend lol!**


lol its my fav non reptile signature


----------



## neep_neep

Leopard Lizard (_Gambelia wislizenii)_ viv:



And Cave Gecko (_Gonuirosaurus luii) _viv:



Excuse the bag at the bottom - i'd just been dusting their food :blush:


----------



## retrobangs

neep_neep said:


> Leopard Lizard (_Gambelia wislizenii)_ viv:
> 
> [URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y141/neep_neep/Vivs/P1060549.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> And Cave Gecko (_Gonuirosaurus luii) _viv:
> 
> [URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y141/neep_neep/IMG_20130707_223111.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Excuse the bag at the bottom - i'd just been dusting their food :blush:


loving your plant placement especially in your first viv, looks really natural. they're both awesome, think the plants make the vivs look much more interesting and give the reptiles some depth


----------



## LeoBoris

neep_neep said:


> Leopard Lizard (_Gambelia wislizenii)_ viv:
> 
> [URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y141/neep_neep/Vivs/P1060549.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> And Cave Gecko (_Gonuirosaurus luii) _viv:
> 
> [URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y141/neep_neep/IMG_20130707_223111.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Excuse the bag at the bottom - i'd just been dusting their food :blush:


Really like that top vivarium, cracking setup!


----------



## Sjames

neep_neep said:


> Leopard Lizard (_Gambelia wislizenii)_ viv:
> 
> [URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y141/neep_neep/Vivs/P1060549.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> And Cave Gecko (_Gonuirosaurus luii) _viv:
> 
> [URL=http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y141/neep_neep/IMG_20130707_223111.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Excuse the bag at the bottom - i'd just been dusting their food :blush:



Really like the top one! What size is that viv looks massive?


----------



## neep_neep

Thanks! The first viv is all fake plants, but the second viv was my first attempt at a fully live planted viv. It's still only a few months old so the plants have quite a lot of growing to do, but hopefully will fill out :2thumb:

Both are 36" wide vivs.


----------



## LeoBoris

neep_neep said:


> Thanks! The first viv is all fake plants, but the second viv was my first attempt at a fully live planted viv. It's still only a few months old so the plants have quite a lot of growing to do, but hopefully will fill out :2thumb:
> 
> Both are 36" wide vivs.


That top one is amazing, I like the idea with the half hidden exo terra in the middle!


----------



## Gra8

retrobangs said:


> Cool, as always I love the skulls people are putting in their tanks/vivs. That log you have in there is more than impressive! What a chunk


Cheers and yeah the log is a bit overkill.... being a Vittikin Archie isn't going to get much bigger than he is already. Looks good though and he loves it !!!


----------



## MP reptiles

This is my leachianus setup so far, just now it is quite bare as I have only used what I had in my house. Going to order a bunch of plants and cork bark and I have another massive log to go in and then hopefully pebbles can go in, in a week or two 

It is a 90x45x90 exo terra and the end goal is for it to have pebbles and a male leachie in there successfully breeding in a year or so.


----------



## LeoBoris

MP reptiles said:


> This is my leachianus setup so far, just now it is quite bare as I have only used what I had in my house. Going to order a bunch of plants and cork bark and I have another massive log to go in and then hopefully pebbles can go in, in a week or two
> 
> It is a 90x45x90 exo terra and the end goal is for it to have pebbles and a male leachie in there successfully breeding in a year or so.
> 
> [URL=http://i1288.photobucket.com/albums/b488/Marius_Platt/031_zps42e9bd51.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1288.photobucket.com/albums/b488/Marius_Platt/032_zpsc33ea747.jpg]image[/URL]


Got to give it to everyone here you's all have really good looking setups! Whether their the correct requirements I have no clue but they're nice to look at! :2thumb:


----------



## goodwin1234




----------



## BretJordan

My live planted Crestie tank: (The ugly ledge has been removed. Didn't blend in with the environment it was around so was replaced with some bark!)
 

I'd say he's fairly happy with it 



And my Leo's viv: (Ignore the digital thermometers! :') As you can see I have digital ones.) 



Thanks, Bret.


----------



## tremerz97

BretJordan said:


> My live planted Crestie tank: (The ugly ledge has been removed. Didn't blend in with the environment it was around so was replaced with some bark!)
> [URL="http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-85.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> I'd say he's fairly happy with it
> [URL="http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-118.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> And my Leo's viv: *(Ignore the digital thermometers! :') As you can see I have digital ones.) *
> [URL="http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-117.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-116.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Thanks, Bret.


typo?? lol!


----------



## *Blackadder*

goodwin1234 said:


> http://s170.photobucket.com/user/legend1987_2007/media/viv_zpsb6c41747.jpg.htmlimage


that's a lovely looking viv  Love overall look,and the wood  What do you house in it?


----------



## BretJordan

Yeah was a typo DOH Sorry about that lmao  :') 

Bret.


----------



## retrobangs

goodwin1234 said:


> [URL=http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u247/legend1987_2007/viv_zpsb6c41747.jpg]image[/URL]


definitely the most original I've seen yet! how cool is this, did it take you a long time to convert it?


----------



## retrobangs

BretJordan said:


> My live planted Crestie tank: (The ugly ledge has been removed. Didn't blend in with the environment it was around so was replaced with some bark!)
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-85.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> I'd say he's fairly happy with it
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-118.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> And my Leo's viv: (Ignore the digital thermometers! :') As you can see I have digital ones.)
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-117.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-116.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Thanks, Bret.


He looks happy with it, I would if I were him, cute that you can see you little leo poking their head out too, lol this is all mine does atm but patience is a virtue and all that


----------



## goodwin1234

*Blackadder* said:


> that's a lovely looking viv  Love overall look,and the wood  What do you house in it?


Thank you  

It's currently got a young CWD in there, but it'll outgrow it pretty quick (it's final enclosure is in the pipeline so watch this space) After that, i'll probably put a trio of emerald swifts in there 



retrobangs said:


> definitely the most original I've seen yet! how cool is this, did it take you a long time to convert it?


Thank you 

It was surprisingly easy to convert but pretty time consuming, as it needed to be as water proof as possible so I gave it about 8 coats of yacht varnish, and used 2 tubes of silicone!

Other than that, it was just a case of adding vents, plinths, runners, glass and all the electrics. It's lit by some nice moonlight L.E.D's at night, looks pretty cool, i'll add a pic later when it's dark


----------



## retrobangs

goodwin1234 said:


> Thank you
> 
> It's currently got a young CWD in there, but it'll outgrow it pretty quick (it's final enclosure is in the pipeline so watch this space) After that, i'll probably put a trio of emerald swifts in there
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> It was surprisingly easy to convert but pretty time consuming, as it needed to be as water proof as possible so I gave it about 8 coats of yacht varnish, and used 2 tubes of silicone!
> 
> Other than that, it was just a case of adding vents, plinths, runners, glass and all the electrics. It's lit by some nice moonlight L.E.D's at night, looks pretty cool, i'll add a pic later when it's dark


I look forward to it , was going to wander over b&q for some shelving supplies myself today but the thunder and rain is telling me otherwise lol


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Do snake ones count? :

Stack: 










Royal Python:










Giant Hognose:










(This now has a trap hide in the far right, that takes up about a 1/4 of the length and all the width)

Western Hognose:


----------



## retrobangs

Lord Vetinari said:


> Do snake ones count? :
> 
> Stack:
> 
> image
> 
> Royal Python:
> 
> image
> 
> Giant Hognose:
> 
> image
> 
> (This now has a trap hide in the far right, that takes up about a 1/4 of the length and all the width)
> 
> Western Hognose:
> 
> image



They indeed count, some fantastic vivs, where did you get your rock from in the bottom pic with two holes in it?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

retrobangs said:


> They indeed count, some fantastic vivs, where did you get your rock from in the bottom pic with two holes in it?


Pets @ Home. It was on clearence in the aquarium section, I think I paid £5 for it. It has been in his enclosure his entire life!

Pets @ Home aquarium stuff isn't bad, and it usually a lot cheaper than the reptile stuff they have.


----------



## pjd88

goodwin1234 said:


> [URL=http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u247/legend1987_2007/viv_zpsb6c41747.jpg]image[/URL]


Love this. I have the very same Corner unit. Goodwin, how did you convert it to make it suitable for your reptile? Would be a cool project for me! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## retrobangs

Lord Vetinari said:


> Pets @ Home. It was on clearence in the aquarium section, I think I paid £5 for it. It has been in his enclosure his entire life!
> 
> Pets @ Home aquarium stuff isn't bad, and it usually a lot cheaper than the reptile stuff they have.


Ok cheers, I will have a peep this weekend


----------



## goodwin1234

retrobangs said:


> I look forward to it , was going to wander over b&q for some shelving supplies myself today but the thunder and rain is telling me otherwise lol


Funnily enough, i'm doing exactly the same! lol I need to get a piece of wood for a shelf in my burms new enclosure. The things we do for our animals eh?

God knows what I used to do in my spare time before I kept reps?!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

goodwin1234 said:


> Funnily enough, i'm doing exactly the same! lol I need to get a piece of wood for a shelf in my burms new enclosure. The things we do for our animals eh?
> 
> God knows what I used to do in my spare time before I kept reps?!


I think I had friends... :hmm:


----------



## goodwin1234

pjd88 said:


> Love this. I have the very same Corner unit. Goodwin, how did you convert it to make it suitable for your reptile? Would be a cool project for me!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Send me a PM buddy, don't want to clog the thread up: victory:


----------



## retrobangs

goodwin1234 said:


> Funnily enough, i'm doing exactly the same! lol I need to get a piece of wood for a shelf in my burms new enclosure. The things we do for our animals eh?
> 
> God knows what I used to do in my spare time before I kept reps?!





Lord Vetinari said:


> I think I had friends... :hmm:



LOL not sure I'm braving the rain, I don't drive atm so would be a wet walk, and lord v I think my friends were replaced with reptiles and furry critters but they're much nicer anyways :2thumb:


----------



## Piranha72

Leopard gecko vivs - two LX36's and a 24 inch (apologies for the sawdust, it's hoovering day :blush: )










Leopard gecko vivs - LX36's










Monkfield terranium, did house a leopard gecko but will now house an AFT, leo moved to an LX36










Juvenile leopard gecko faunarium (don't mind the temp and plastic on the lid, it had only just been set up)












Western hognose 9L rub initial set up, she does of course also have a water bowl. She's now been moved to 5L due to not feeding, but set up is similar.


----------



## retrobangs

Piranha72 said:


> Leopard gecko vivs - two LX36's and a 24 inch (apologies for the sawdust, it's hoovering day :blush: )
> 
> image
> 
> Leopard gecko vivs - LX36's
> 
> image
> 
> Monkfield terranium, did house a leopard gecko but will now house an AFT, leo moved to an LX36
> 
> image
> 
> Juvenile leopard gecko faunarium (don't mind the temp and plastic on the lid, it had only just been set up)
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> Western hognose 9L rub initial set up, she does of course also have a water bowl. She's now been moved to 5L due to not feeding, but set up is similar.
> 
> image



lol just a few reptiles then, very cool, love the little bridge, guessing its an aquarium one. I'm getting shopping withdrawals looking at these. Dam thunder and rain


----------



## retrobangs

goodwin1234 said:


> Send me a PM buddy, don't want to clog the thread up: victory:


by all means clog the thread lol, one of the reasons I pestered people for pictures is to hear and see their ideas, places to shop or forage


----------



## Piranha72

retrobangs said:


> lol just a few reptiles then, very cool, love the little bridge, guessing its an aquarium one. I'm getting shopping withdrawals looking at these. Dam thunder and rain


Thanks  when I have time I plan to kit them out better, they look a little sparse compared to some other people's.

Yeah it's aquarium decor from pets @ home, their aquarium stuff is pretty good and considerably cheaper than reptile specific stuff. I use quite a lot of aquarium decor and even small mammal things sometimes, I'd recommend having a scout around as you can find good stuff for a bargain


----------



## dannypacu

heres my home made viv size 48"x30"x15"


----------



## retrobangs

dannypacu said:


> image
> 
> heres my home made viv size 48"x30"x15"


cool, who lives in it?


----------



## ChelsNLuke

dannypacu said:


> image
> 
> heres my home made viv size 48"x30"x15"





retrobangs said:


> cool, who lives in it?


me...


----------



## dannypacu

2 green anole and 2 green tree frogs


----------



## LeoBoris

dannypacu said:


> 2 green anole and 2 green tree frogs


Can they be housed together? :blush:


----------



## weaver132

my 60"x36"x24" viv for my trio of ackies. built it myself which im realy pleased with how its turned out lol. anyway hope you like : victory:


----------



## TWreptiles

weaver132 said:


> [URL=http://i1296.photobucket.com/albums/ag2/weaver1321/FB_IMG_13753629691150596_zpsec333eee.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> my 60"x36"x24" viv for my trio of ackies. built it myself which im realy pleased with how its turned out lol. anyway hope you like : victory:


That is a cool looking viv, ackies are cool as well, hoping to get some in the future. Is that a retes stack? They seem like such a good idea


----------



## weaver132

Yea its a retes stack they love it. Ackies are awsome best bit is you get to enjoy them just by watching them they are always up to summit lol


----------



## c_1993

My BD's current viv.



And his new 8x2x2 viv, still a work in progress but its getting there.




My Crestie's viv,



My Tokay's current viv's,


And their new one, nearly finished, just needs sealing.



My GTP's viv,



My T's viv,


----------



## LeoBoris

c_1993 said:


> My BD's current viv.
> [URL=http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa348/c_1993/DSCF0254_zps75855332.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa348/c_1993/DSCF0256_zps1ab9e0a2.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> And his new 8x2x2 viv, still a work in progress but its getting there.
> 
> [URL=http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa348/c_1993/DSCF1148_zps5e033dde.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa348/c_1993/DSCF1075_zpsda0c7be2.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> My Crestie's viv,
> [URL=http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa348/c_1993/DSCF1025_zps29d51885.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa348/c_1993/DSCF1024_zps487cc55e.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> My Tokay's current viv's,
> [URL=http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa348/c_1993/IMG-20130221-00394_zpsccf4c11f.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> And their new one, nearly finished, just needs sealing.
> [URL=http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa348/c_1993/dec762aa-a336-4f84-9c08-7fbcb4ef399f_zps0e61ef31.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa348/c_1993/DSCF1022_zpsd6a97d49.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> My GTP's viv,
> [URL=http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa348/c_1993/DSCF1158_zps033b5238.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa348/c_1993/DSCF1157_zps36454a34.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> My T's viv,
> [URL=http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa348/c_1993/DSCF0763_zpseac08388.jpg]image[/URL]


Some very creative vivariums there! Wish I was creative I get bored after times I'm not very creative or artistic what so ever! 

Sure your reps love them!


----------



## dannypacu

LeoBoris said:


> Can they be housed together? :blush:


yes thats why i went for them


----------



## LeoBoris

dannypacu said:


> yes thats why i went for them


Oh okay never heard of frogs & anoles living in the same enclosure better so it was new to me! : victory:


----------



## retrobangs

Hey fellow vivarium designers. 

I need HELP (as always lol)

I want to buy a shelf for my new viv. I find it had getting to Rec yards as neither me nor my partner drive. We've been to wilckinsons (excuse the spelling) ikea and b&q to no avail. They're all huge. I don't mind cutting it down a bit but these are huge. I just want an old school shelf like old bathroom wooden ones. About half inch deep, 5 1/2 wide and length I can cut 

Any ideas on shops??


----------



## MP reptiles

A bit more of an update, a big 90cm branch added to provide an optional basking spot.


----------



## creg




----------



## dannypacu

retrobangs said:


> Hey fellow vivarium designers.
> 
> I need HELP (as always lol)
> 
> I want to buy a shelf for my new viv. I find it had getting to Rec yards as neither me nor my partner drive. We've been to wilckinsons (excuse the spelling) ikea and b&q to no avail. They're all huge. I don't mind cutting it down a bit but these are huge. I just want an old school shelf like old bathroom wooden ones. About half inch deep, 5 1/2 wide and length I can cut
> 
> Any ideas on shops??


have you tryed getting a peice of 18mm mdf or ply and cutting to the size you want?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

retrobangs said:


> Hey fellow vivarium designers.
> 
> I need HELP (as always lol)
> 
> I want to buy a shelf for my new viv. I find it had getting to Rec yards as neither me nor my partner drive. We've been to wilckinsons (excuse the spelling) ikea and b&q to no avail. They're all huge. I don't mind cutting it down a bit but these are huge. I just want an old school shelf like old bathroom wooden ones. About half inch deep, 5 1/2 wide and length I can cut
> 
> Any ideas on shops??


The shelves in my vivs are from amazon. 

Just over a fiver and great quality.
Trixie Natural Living Shelter, 30 x 22 x 25 cm: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

If you didn't want the legs they would be easily fixed with a couple of brackets.


----------



## retrobangs

dannypacu said:


> have you tryed getting a peice of 18mm mdf or ply and cutting to the size you want?


Found a piece of flooring wood that clicks into others. Bought the one bit and will cut it down. Now having a mare finding some Lino/vinyl tiles that aren't self adhesive. All the stores I went in today only sold massive roles. I only need a few tiles to cover bottom of a 34" by 15" viv


----------



## retrobangs

Want to keep this thread alive, especially cause I've just started building my experiment. Come of those who have yet to share, let me see your ........... Vivs 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## Karateskid

My crested gecko viv  going to fill it more and more as he gets older!


----------



## retrobangs

Karateskid said:


> My crested gecko viv  going to fill it more and more as he gets older!
> 
> image


Those flowers are a wicked colour 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## LeoBoris

Karateskid said:


> My crested gecko viv  going to fill it more and more as he gets older!
> 
> image


I like that a load of green in there for your crested gecko to hide! My next reptile will be a crested gecko - persuading parents started 5 months ago still having none of it! :devil:

LeoBoris.


----------



## mojothelizard

*New cwd viv*

http://[URL=http://s1290.photobucket.com/user/Steven_Wade/media/IMG_20130806_004702_zpsf4b70320.jpg.html]

[IMG]http://i1290.photobucket.com/albums/b529/Steven_Wade/IMG_20130806_004702_zpsf4b70320.jpg


----------



## Robbrown 52

This is my 4ft X 4Ft X 2Ft viv.
it contains 3 year old Kimberley Monitors, you can see the oldest Kim on one of the branches.








the branch and cork tubes are moved and changed about 2 - 3 times a year it helps stimulate activity in them though their refuge the rete and rock pile is kept the same to provide a sense of security at the same time.
the plants are all plastic as they can be dish washed for cleanliness and I tried various live ones and did not find any that thrived in the humidity and heat they require.
hope this is of help


----------



## Jesterone

Added this to the snake section but figure I'll add my first ever legless reptile vivarium! Please don't disown me for it 




























Fairly basic but effective


----------



## LeoBoris

Jesterone said:


> Added this to the snake section but figure I'll add my first ever legless reptile vivarium! Please don't disown me for it
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Fairly basic but effective


I really like that because it's basic but effective, not a fan of clututed vivariums! Nice! :2thumb:


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz

Beardies



Snake



Will upload pics of Rex's and pips when I get home :blush:


----------



## LeoBoris

GeorgiaAndJayFuzz said:


> Beardies
> [URL=http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a510/Georgiaandjayfuzz/image_zps44e56f3b.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a510/Georgiaandjayfuzz/image_zps3a7c00f5.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Will upload pics of Rex's and pips when I get home :blush:


Love that BD vivarium! :2thumb:


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz

LeoBoris said:


> Love that BD vivarium! :2thumb:


Thanks, I've taken the sand out now as it was doing my head in when getting stuck on the runners, so its tiled now but they have a litter box of sand in there to dig about it.


----------



## retrobangs

Robbrown 52 said:


> This is my 4ft X 4Ft X 2Ft viv.
> it contains 3 year old Kimberley Monitors, you can see the oldest Kim on one of the branches.
> image
> the branch and cork tubes are moved and changed about 2 - 3 times a year it helps stimulate activity in them though their refuge the rete and rock pile is kept the same to provide a sense of security at the same time.
> the plants are all plastic as they can be dish washed for cleanliness and I tried various live ones and did not find any that thrived in the humidity and heat they require.
> hope this is of help


This is fab!!! Love the idea of being a diverse environment changing it about. Makes for much more fun for lizards and visually :no1:


----------



## retrobangs

Glad to see more new additions!!!  

Still waiting on my led lighting for new viv. Hope to get some pictures up by the weekend


----------



## peahead

How do you guys have so many fake plants in your BD vivs? (not that that's a bad thing!)

My Beardy may be a bit thick 'cos he always tries to eat them :lol2:


----------



## MP reptiles

Finished  apart from two more plants coming next week


----------



## retrobangs

MP reptiles said:


> Finished  apart from two more plants coming next week
> 
> [URL=http://i1288.photobucket.com/albums/b488/Marius_Platt/013_zps89d24167.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1288.photobucket.com/albums/b488/Marius_Platt/016_zps2440bbcd.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1288.photobucket.com/albums/b488/Marius_Platt/012_zps59f5b929.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1288.photobucket.com/albums/b488/Marius_Platt/020_zps41bd40e7.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1288.photobucket.com/albums/b488/Marius_Platt/019_zps6ade4081.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1288.photobucket.com/albums/b488/Marius_Platt/022_zps9a2d2d4b.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1288.photobucket.com/albums/b488/Marius_Platt/025_zps5f55df60.jpg]image[/URL]


Wow you've been working hard looks amazing. Me too today I'm shattered lol just adding some of mine although not finished yet 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## retrobangs

My sketch has started coming in to life. It is a whole viv now but I send this message from bed and just can't make it to get up and take another pic tonight.


























Sent from iPhone


----------



## charrog

More vines on the way from dartfrog


----------



## Sjames

Havnt put all the bits and bobs back in yet.


----------



## retrobangs

More progress obviously a lot of her hides are still missing because they're in with her in her current viv. 

The dark blue LEDs. These will be for when I'm feeding her and getting her out so I can see what I'm doing. She'll get darkness rest of night. 









Legs on my table fell a little short. Hoping the slate bridges that gap and can use the carpet slide as a climbing tool too 









Not the colour led she will see but just shows inside better









Just need to get probes in and stuck down, test and then she's all set for her new home  











Sent from iPhone


----------



## lozmick

in our album is quite a few different set ups but think im happy with the latest set up


----------



## Discodaz

Here's my viv set up..maybe not everyones taste but i also wanted something that looked nice.






Daz


----------



## retrobangs

Discodaz said:


> Here's my viv set up..maybe not everyones taste but i also wanted something that looked nice.
> 
> [URL=http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o13/discodaz_album/image-1.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o13/discodaz_album/image.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Daz


Oh wow I really love this!! Where's the wood on middle from??


Sent from iPhone


----------



## Discodaz

Thank you...its bamboo root..its not cheap but i always thought it looked nice..i managed to get a great big lump of it for a tenner..if you go to pets at home and the like small pieces are 20 odd quid..George loves it too,lol

Daz


----------



## retrobangs

Discodaz said:


> Thank you...its bamboo root..its not cheap but i always thought it looked nice..i managed to get a great big lump of it for a tenner..if you go to pets at home and the like small pieces are 20 odd quid..George loves it too,lol
> 
> Daz


Ok thanks just wondering where I could get some cheap. Looks amazing 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## retrobangs

Finally got my little miss in her new home, still want more plants and vines but you get the overall idea  I'm chuffed with my DIY efforts, partner helped also. 

As you can see she's had a sulk on her first night and I haven't moved for pics as I don't want to disturb her. 











Sent from iPhone


----------



## TractorTotty

Wow, some great vivs! Retrobangs yours looks lovely! : victory:

A bit boring but this was Pandora's RUB for when she first arrived when she was teeny tiny.. the calcium dish isn't in there in this pic, but you get the rough idea. She is in a 4ft viv now, will upload photos of that once I am 100% happy with it!


----------



## retrobangs

TractorTotty said:


> Wow, some great vivs! Retrobangs yours looks lovely! : victory:
> 
> A bit boring but this was Pandora's RUB for when she first arrived when she was teeny tiny.. the calcium dish isn't in there in this pic, but you get the rough idea. She is in a 4ft viv now, will upload photos of that once I am 100% happy with it!
> 
> image


Thank you I'm chuffed. I have some dark blue LEDs on their for feeding time too. Still feel it needs more logs rocks and plants as I know they like to walk and climb up, over, and and through everything lol. But she's got her vitals and thought best to love sooner rather than later get stress out way. 

Your rub is still impressive. I look forward to seeing the big one and the Leo in question  


Sent from iPhone


----------



## GoldenBen

retrobangs said:


> Finally got my little miss in her new home, still want more plants and vines but you get the overall idea  I'm chuffed with my DIY efforts, partner helped also.
> 
> As you can see she's had a sulk on her first night and I haven't moved for pics as I don't want to disturb her.
> 
> imageimageimage
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone


That looks really nice, i'm hoping to do something similar myself with the second level. I cut an archway between two lx36 vivs not long back and attached them together, but i'm yet to do my second level

Where did you get your wood etc? I take it you just used screws by the looks of it to attach them? I've got random bits of wood in my garage and will probably try to use them lol


----------



## retrobangs

GoldenBen said:


> That looks really nice, i'm hoping to do something similar myself with the second level. I cut an archway between two lx36 vivs not long back and attached them together, but i'm yet to do my second level


Thanks, I am chuffed just feel still a little bland plant wise, but I do go into overdrive (perfectionist lol)

WOW thats going to be a huge viv, lucky lizard/s.

Do put pics up when you're finished.

Next thing I'm looking for is some bamboo root to spice it up


----------



## GoldenBen

retrobangs said:


> Thanks, I am chuffed just feel still a little bland plant wise, but I do go into overdrive (perfectionist lol)
> 
> WOW thats going to be a huge viv, lucky lizard/s.
> 
> Do put pics up when you're finished.
> 
> Next thing I'm looking for is some bamboo root to spice it up


You should be you've done a real nice job on that, i hope for something fairly similar. I will do mate, will try make a start today measuring up bits of wood. Did you just use screws by the look of it to attach them?

The only reason I haven't opened up my two vivs yet is because one of my 3 female leo's decided to start a fight lol, i've given it a few months since that altercation and will be attempting to put them back together soon. It's a shame as 2 of them get on like mother and daughter almost :lol2:


----------



## retrobangs

GoldenBen said:


> You should be you've done a real nice job on that, i hope for something fairly similar. I will do mate, will try make a start today measuring up bits of wood. Did you just use screws by the look of it to attach them?
> 
> The only reason I haven't opened up my two vivs yet is because one of my 3 female leo's decided to start a fight lol, i've given it a few months since that altercation and will be attempting to put them back together soon. It's a shame as 2 of them get on like mother and daughter almost :lol2:


Thank you 

Yea I used steel brackets and normal half inch screws, pilot holes first, very shallow just to avoid and trouble really. Was easy enough with mine. Depends on the wood I guess, mine is a viv exotic so the wood is chipboard. You probably know much more about what you're doing. That was my first experiment. 

aww well hopefully more space will fix this issue for you then, the other two sound happy at least, Maybe third one is jealous lol


----------



## GoldenBen

retrobangs said:


> Thank you
> 
> Yea I used steel brackets and normal half inch screws, pilot holes first, very shallow just to avoid and trouble really. Was easy enough with mine. Depends on the wood I guess, mine is a viv exotic so the wood is chipboard. You probably know much more about what you're doing. That was my first experiment.
> 
> aww well hopefully more space will fix this issue for you then, the other two sound happy at least, Maybe third one is jealous lol


I've got a good bit of wood in the garage which i'll disinfect and use hopefully. I think she was just being territorial but she is a lot less hospitable than the other 2, i just hope this time it will be a different story, as I really want to be able to give them all of the available space, it's been frustrating having it closed off


----------



## retrobangs

GoldenBen said:


> I've got a good bit of wood in the garage which i'll disinfect and use hopefully. I think she was just being territorial but she is a lot less hospitable than the other 2, i just hope this time it will be a different story, as I really want to be able to give them all of the available space, it's been frustrating having it closed off


well i have my fingers crossed for you :no1:


----------



## GoldenBen

retrobangs said:


> well i have my fingers crossed for you :no1:


I've got my fingers and toes crossed lol


----------



## GoldenBen

I all ready have my first platform in, measured it perfectly so I have it in nice and tight without any screws, glue etc. Cut my second platform as I'm having one long platform on each side, now building a smaller platform a few inches off the ground and got some bendable wood for ladders, chuffed so far :2thumb:


----------



## retrobangs

GoldenBen said:


> I all ready have my first platform in, measured it perfectly so I have it in nice and tight without any screws, glue etc. Cut my second platform as I'm having one long platform on each side, now building a smaller platform a few inches off the ground and got some bendable wood for ladders, chuffed so far :2thumb:


fantastic, I can't wait to see, good news all round finally had my new leo confirmed, I'm getting another for my juvenile viv. She's a female Mack Snow, exciting.

Where did you get your bendable wood from?


----------



## Muz333

I feel inspired to try my hand at a custom background and live plant set up one day for my crestie.


----------



## GoldenBen

One half Lx36 viv










The second Lx36










Both together that i joined making an archway between them 










I'm happy i managed to get both done today! Now all I need is some bulbs installed on the platforms  And a hide/plant etc


----------



## retrobangs

Wow three times over. Your outdone me for sure. They're awesome!!! 




GoldenBen said:


> One half Lx36 viv
> 
> image
> 
> The second Lx36
> 
> image
> 
> Both together that i joined making an archway between them
> 
> image
> 
> I'm happy i managed to get both done today! Now all I need is some bulbs installed on the platforms  And a hide/plant etc





Sent from iPhone


----------



## M4nit4r

Robbrown 52 said:


> This is my 4ft X 4Ft X 2Ft viv.
> it contains 3 year old Kimberley Monitors, you can see the oldest Kim on one of the branches.
> image
> the branch and cork tubes are moved and changed about 2 - 3 times a year it helps stimulate activity in them though their refuge the rete and rock pile is kept the same to provide a sense of security at the same time.
> the plants are all plastic as they can be dish washed for cleanliness and I tried various live ones and did not find any that thrived in the humidity and heat they require.
> hope this is of help


Awesome looking Viv!


----------



## Robbrown 52

M4nit4r said:


> Awesome looking Viv!


 thanks mate , the Kims seem to like it, they use all of it. in through round and over every thing, to see them hanging down from a single back foot to reach /catch food is amazing.
2 of them have turned out to be male so all the cover etc. gives them room to avoid each other when they feel the need without compromising their care/needs.


----------



## retrobangs

GoldenBen said:


> One half Lx36 viv
> 
> image
> 
> The second Lx36
> 
> image
> 
> Both together that i joined making an archway between them
> 
> image
> 
> I'm happy i managed to get both done today! Now all I need is some bulbs installed on the platforms  And a hide/plant etc


How did you get on, are they in there yet? 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## Lord Vetinari

I am about to embark on a big setup. 

I recently got a 45x45x60 exo terra off of ebay for my viper gecko trio as an upgrade to their current 30x30x30. 

So I will be going crazy with the expanding foam in a couple of weeks. I will post pics as I go along.


----------



## retrobangs

Lord Vetinari said:


> I am about to embark on a big setup.
> 
> I recently got a 45x45x60 exo terra off of ebay for my viper gecko trio as an upgrade to their current 30x30x30.
> 
> So I will be going crazy with the expanding foam in a couple of weeks. I will post pics as I go along.


Ah wow awesome I look forward to it  


Sent from iPhone


----------



## Ethix

Artisan said:


> Heres somw of my leo vivs...excuse the calcium mess in some of them as these were taken on cleaning day after snowball fights
> 
> The last one of the pics is a crested gecko exo that I know doesnt count....but I just wanted to put it up lol: victory:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


any chance of re-upping these pics please..

im intrigued


----------



## retrobangs

It needs more work but here's the little viv as now it has a new living member alura my little tug/mack snow. She actually has a bigger hot hide on right now and that one is up top. Needs some foliage next. 

Here's leeloos to refresh anyone's memory. Also due to get some more plants and wood etc. feel they both need some more spicing up. 








Tipped her step over for cleaning and she just marches over lol no fear












Sent from iPhone


----------



## GoldenBen

retrobangs said:


> How did you get on, are they in there yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone


Ye mate had them in there the same day I done it, they've been up there enjoying it, it's still bare but got some cork bark to whack up and installing bulbs for them this weekend :2thumb:


----------



## tAsh2410

So a few months ago now I got two crested geckos from a friend of a friend. And when I got then they were in the same terrarium I split them up as of fighting and then have one to a friend so one of these poor cresties has been passed from home to home. So anyway here is a before and after pic of the terrarium when I got them and now (waiting on some substrate to come now hopefully tomorrow)


----------



## retrobangs

tAsh2410 said:


> So a few months ago now I got two crested geckos from a friend of a friend. And when I got then they were in the same terrarium I split them up as of fighting and then have one to a friend so one of these poor cresties has been passed from home to home. So anyway here is a before and after pic of the terrarium when I got them and now (waiting on some substrate to come now hopefully tomorrow)
> 
> image]image[/URL]


You've made a lovely home of this  


Sent from iPhone


----------



## JBOB

Cool vivs


----------



## retrobangs

Bought the girls some more grasses for vivs today. Still trying to find more nik naks to give them and even more stimulating environment. More pics to come soon ... Keep adding new pics if you've set up or changed your viv. Good to see all the ideas from everyone 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## minz

Just set this up for my young BRB, still needs a few bits but it's otherwise done.


----------



## retrobangs

minz said:


> Just set this up for my young BRB, still needs a few bits but it's otherwise done.
> 
> image


Wow looks lovely and green 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## minz

Thanks, I just hope she likes it too.


----------



## Robbrown 52

I have been promising / Threatening to post an illustrated manual showing how I construct a Rete for several different lizards I own though the concept was originally thought up by Frank Rete for his vast collection of Monitors, and many people make them from wood like him others use paving slabs for some of the larger monitors.
Me I used roofing slates for my 3 Kimberley Monitors Viv.
then made 3 smaller ones for my Italian wall lizard vivs and these are the ones you see the pictures of here. So do not worry when you see a ruler in the picture and think my best friend is never going to fit in that. you make them to fit your monitor / lizard.

Why slate, well its easy to clean , cuts to size fairly easily and can be acquired fairly cheaply I paid about 20P each from a Building Reclaimers Yard, though these are the imperfect ones they can't use again on a roof, good ones or larger one will cost more do not forget to take cash and bargin them down especially if not perfect.
Get them home I brought about 45 for the 3 small retes, and wash either with bucket tray of soapy water of as I did power hose, need to get a lot of city smoke and pollution off them.
1st of many pictures








this is the layout for cutting and preparing the slates ,the ones on the right are before cutting on the left cut and trimmed ones, note I am cutting onto a scrap piece of plank not directly onto your deck or path you will cut through and mark it badly for which OH will :bash::censor::bash: you
tools for this bit angle grinder if you have one or score and break like for cutting glass and use file to neaten edges. note bits do not have to be the same as different sizes make for better look and more useful to your friend.








these are a sample of the finished bits ready to assemble not there are various size and shapes for the shelves also narrow stripes 25mm/1" wide to use to make the sides and to finish some lumps of slate from garden centre to add into the front to add privacy and entry and exit alternatives.
Next is a dry assembly to get it how you want.








Note the block of wood and flue liner tile are there to give you a firm vertical surface to work against.
Note the tools only some pliers a file and a pair of wire cutters also there is a tube of fish friendly silicon sealant I Use this one because its cheap.HA6 RTV MARINE SILICONE - AQUARIUM/WATER/​TANK SEALANT off Ebay £2.50 a tube I use Black or clear other colours available to suit your slates or décor.








about halfway through dry assembly
















a completed dry assembly, note the way its built not in a straight line allows for many different basking and sleeping places.
at this point if you have a camera or phone take a picture, then make a reverse order pile or piles so you can get them back in the right order.








you can see at this stage that the risers are uneven in height this is because all reptiles like to wedge them selves in to feel safe it is essential for their mental welfare / sanity.
You only need to lay down a thin bead of sealant on each side piece. and carefully press down.
you will also note from the next few pics that the build if far from even gaps are left at front back and slots and holes between layer this again give them a sense of security and allow them to have escape roots especially of you have more than one occupant of a viv.
the red circles are to highlight these gaps
































When you have finished assembling you need to carefully add some weight vertically over the top and leave for several hours to set.
these are to dry ones the left one I have started to add the lumps of slate into the gaps which I do not glue in but wedge in so they can be changed/ adjusted.








these are now pretty well ready to go into your viv I would still leave to air for a few days to get rid of the smell.

If you have any question please ask.


----------



## retrobangs

quote didn't work. I shall try again


----------



## retrobangs

Robbrown 52 said:


> I have been promising / Threatening to post an illustrated manual showing how I construct a Rete for several different lizards I own though the concept was originally thought up by Frank Rete for his vast collection of Monitors, and many people make them from wood like him others use paving slabs for some of the larger monitors.


Short quoted you as I was having trouble trying to add message underneath lol (kept cutting end off)

Wow and wow again, thank you for adding a detailed how to, I love this and wish more people would show a step by step. Was it really time consuming or is it something you will do to sell??
Bf & I were saying how much easier viv design would be, plus the improvement of the reptile accessory market, if more people shared their wisdom. 

Wondering if I can find thin wood to make a version of these.

I would love to see pics of them in your vivs 

Fantastic job


----------



## retrobangs

Adding some more pieces and foliage to Aluras viv, isn't looking as impressive as Leeloo's but she can have a bigger viv soon 

Just pics of the progress (missing vines and cactus still)


----------



## Robbrown 52

retrobangs said:


> Short quoted you as I was having trouble trying to add message underneath lol (kept cutting end off)
> 
> Wow and wow again, thank you for adding a detailed how to, I love this and wish more people would show a step by step. Was it really time consuming or is it something you will do to sell??
> Bf & I were saying how much easier viv design would be, plus the improvement of the reptile accessory market, if more people shared their wisdom.
> 
> Wondering if I can find thin wood to make a version of these.
> 
> I would love to see pics of them in your vivs
> 
> Fantastic job


thanks for the that, not surprised you had to shorten I was surprised that I did not have to load in 2 parts because of size.

I suspect to make the price for resale acceptable they would have to be made in the 3rd world there is about 10-12 hrs. of labour in each one. so even at min wage £6-19 this would be £72.28 + parts

Marine ply is a viable material for constructing retes if fact this is what Frank Rete used to construct his. his were just squares with different thickness side rails.
Mine are sort of an evolution trying to replicate a natural crag with many varied areas of basking /resting and also sneaking / escaping around and between different levels and I think they look better :whistling2::whistling2:
will go to work on the pics now. before the inmates get too active :lol2:


----------



## retrobangs

Robbrown 52 said:


> thanks for the that, not surprised you had to shorten I was surprised that I did not have to load in 2 parts because of size.
> 
> I suspect to make the price for resale acceptable they would have to be made in the 3rd world there is about 10-12 hrs. of labour in each one. so even at min wage £6-19 this would be £72.28 + parts
> 
> Marine ply is a viable material for constructing retes if fact this is what Frank Rete used to construct his. his were just squares with different thickness side rails.
> Mine are sort of an evolution trying to replicate a natural crag with many varied areas of basking /resting and also sneaking / escaping around and between different levels and I think they look better :whistling2::whistling2:
> will go to work on the pics now. before the inmates get too active :lol2:


Yea they do look better, always unsure of edge of slate for my little leo's, seem to have to be so careful what I put in there, they don't seem to be the brightest lol one was so desperate to come out her viv the other night she squeezed her face under her ledge and in between the glass so I could see her, safe to say I've made the gap bigger now to ensure no one gets stuck (plonkas)

The amount of time you put in is amazing, a lot of love went into these I'm guessing as you certainly need patience.

I look forward to pics


----------



## Sjames

retrobangs said:


> Short quoted you as I was having trouble trying to add message underneath lol (kept cutting end off)
> 
> Wow and wow again, thank you for adding a detailed how to, I love this and wish more people would show a step by step. Was it really time consuming or is it something you will do to sell??
> Bf & I were saying how much easier viv design would be, plus the improvement of the reptile accessory market, if more people shared their wisdom.
> 
> Wondering if I can find thin wood to make a version of these.
> 
> I would love to see pics of them in your vivs
> 
> Fantastic job


Not sure if you have a ikea by you but that's an ace place to get wood from they have a section for returns usually by the enterence that you can help your self from.


----------



## Robbrown 52

Robbrown 52 said:


> I have been promising / Threatening to post an illustrated manual showing how I construct a Rete for several different lizards I own though the concept was originally thought up by Frank Rete for his vast collection of Monitors, and many people make them from wood like him others use paving slabs for some of the larger monitors.
> Me I used roofing slates for my 3 Kimberley Monitors Viv.
> then made 3 smaller ones for my Italian wall lizard vivs and these are the ones you see the pictures of here. So do not worry when you see a ruler in the picture and think my best friend is never going to fit in that. you make them to fit your monitor / lizard.
> 
> Why slate, well its easy to clean , cuts to size fairly easily and can be acquired fairly cheaply I paid about 20P each from a Building Reclaimers Yard, though these are the imperfect ones they can't use again on a roof, good ones or larger one will cost more do not forget to take cash and bargin them down especially if not perfect.
> Get them home I brought about 45 for the 3 small retes, and wash either with bucket tray of soapy water of as I did power hose, need to get a lot of city smoke and pollution off them.
> 1st of many pictures
> image
> this is the layout for cutting and preparing the slates ,the ones on the right are before cutting on the left cut and trimmed ones, note I am cutting onto a scrap piece of plank not directly onto your deck or path you will cut through and mark it badly for which OH will :bash::censor::bash: you
> tools for this bit angle grinder if you have one or score and break like for cutting glass and use file to neaten edges. note bits do not have to be the same as different sizes make for better look and more useful to your friend.
> image
> these are a sample of the finished bits ready to assemble not there are various size and shapes for the shelves also narrow stripes 25mm/1" wide to use to make the sides and to finish some lumps of slate from garden centre to add into the front to add privacy and entry and exit alternatives.
> Next is a dry assembly to get it how you want.
> image
> Note the block of wood and flue liner tile are there to give you a firm vertical surface to work against.
> Note the tools only some pliers a file and a pair of wire cutters also there is a tube of fish friendly silicon sealant I Use this one because its cheap.HA6 RTV MARINE SILICONE - AQUARIUM/WATER/​TANK SEALANT off Ebay £2.50 a tube I use Black or clear other colours available to suit your slates or décor.
> image
> about halfway through dry assembly
> image
> image
> a completed dry assembly, note the way its built not in a straight line allows for many different basking and sleeping places.
> at this point if you have a camera or phone take a picture, then make a reverse order pile or piles so you can get them back in the right order.
> image
> you can see at this stage that the risers are uneven in height this is because all reptiles like to wedge them selves in to feel safe it is essential for their mental welfare / sanity.
> You only need to lay down a thin bead of sealant on each side piece. and carefully press down.
> you will also note from the next few pics that the build if far from even gaps are left at front back and slots and holes between layer this again give them a sense of security and allow them to have escape roots especially of you have more than one occupant of a viv.
> the red circles are to highlight these gaps
> image
> image
> image
> image
> When you have finished assembling you need to carefully add some weight vertically over the top and leave for several hours to set.
> these are to dry ones the left one I have started to add the lumps of slate into the gaps which I do not glue in but wedge in so they can be changed/ adjusted.
> image
> these are now pretty well ready to go into your viv I would still leave to air for a few days to get rid of the smell.
> 
> If you have any question please ask.


Pics of the retes installed in the Italian wall lizard Vivs, my little Refugees who were all rescued from deliveries of plants or tiles from Italy.

















These are Big Lizard's viv,
note heat/basking light over the top of the rete also there is a 12% UV tube and a compact 5%UV in the other corner. so they have plenty of choice of were to bask both for heat and UV.

















Little Lizards Viv, you may have noticed the little tubs of cress in the Vivs this is to keep the food healthy until eaten, which makes them better food for the inmates.
















This Viv is shared by 2 one wall lizard Micro and and a female Italian wall Mini. Both are very Shy which is why there is so much extra foliage and branch and cork tubes.
you will also notice all 3 vivs have 6" /150cm of soil and sand mix. and in this are some large rocks onto which the retes are sat so that when they burrow under as they will do, they do not collapse on them.








and a final pic of the vivs before soil and retes installation note the back of the viv has been tiled also in slate stuck to the back with silicone staring at the top and overlapping to make climbing edges all the way up.
again if you have any question please feel free to ask.


----------



## retrobangs

Thank you for sharing the viv looks amazing and the slate fits in so well, doesn't stand out at all. Amazing effort and I always love extra foliage I keep buying my Leo's some each week atm lol



Robbrown 52 said:


> Pics of the retes installed in the Italian wall lizard Vivs, my little Refugees who were all rescued from deliveries of plants or tiles from Italy.
> 
> image
> image
> These are Big Lizard's viv,
> note heat/basking light over the top of the rete also there is a 12% UV tube and a compact 5%UV in the other corner. so they have plenty of choice of were to bask both for heat and UV.
> 
> image
> image
> Little Lizards Viv, you may have noticed the little tubs of cress in the Vivs this is to keep the food healthy until eaten, which makes them better food for the inmates.
> image
> image
> This Viv is shared by 2 one wall lizard Micro and and a female Italian wall Mini. Both are very Shy which is why there is so much extra foliage and branch and cork tubes.
> you will also notice all 3 vivs have 6" /150cm of soil and sand mix. and in this are some large rocks onto which the retes are sat so that when they burrow under as they will do, they do not collapse on them.
> image
> and a final pic of the vivs before soil and retes installation note the back of the viv has been tiled also in slate stuck to the back with silicone staring at the top and overlapping to make climbing edges all the way up.
> again if you have any question please feel free to ask.


----------



## Artisan

Here's my stack for the male leos. 3 different levels in each viv...4 levels if you count the floor :lol2:

My female one is not as coordinated....its a giant jigsaw of stacks of different sized beech vivs upstairs varying from 2 foots - 3 & 4 foots so not as tidy looking but with the same option of shelves and platforms : victory:


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> Here's my stack for the male leos. 3 different levels in each viv...4 levels if you count the floor :lol2:
> 
> My female one is not as coordinated....its a giant jigsaw of stacks of different sized beech vivs upstairs varying from 2 foots - 3 & 4 foots so not as tidy looking but with the same option of shelves and platforms : victory:
> 
> image


love the addition of their names to the front of vivs, nice personalised touch


----------



## Artisan

retrobangs said:


> love the addition of their names to the front of vivs, nice personalised touch


I'd forget where everyone was if I didnt!


----------



## Sjames

For my new baby Crestie not sure if I like it? Need opinions on it!


----------



## retrobangs

Sjames said:


> For my new baby Crestie not sure if I like it? Need opinions on it!
> 
> image


Well I don't know anything about crestie's as my knowledge only goes as far as leo's lol but I love your viv. Think its great how you've hung the cork bark tube, such a great idea


----------



## tAsh2410

Sjames said:


> For my new baby Crestie not sure if I like it? Need opinions on it!
> 
> image


Looks good. You have a lot of hides and it's crazy that you suspended the bark. Might want more for it to climb.
And if its for a baby make sure they can find there food as it might be too big for a small crestie.


----------



## retrobangs

Decided to collate all my viv pics together so far and so the progression of how each are going. They both still need vines, plants and bits added but the bulk is done as my Leo's now live in them. 
Large viv leeloos 










Sent from iPhone


----------



## retrobangs

Continued..










Sent from iPhone


----------



## retrobangs

Then the little viv which is Aluras till Christmas when she can have a large one 









I'm due to get some cork bark flat pieces, more vines, cactus and hopefully a small piece of bamboo root. Leeloo is fine with change. Been really lucky and soon they will be finished for good  


Sent from iPhone


----------



## Yemeyana

I'm surprised at how many people don't use substrate here. Is this a thing?

I'd never considered going barefloor, except when my retic gets adult size.


----------



## retrobangs

Yemeyana said:


> I'm surprised at how many people don't use substrate here. Is this a thing?
> 
> I'd never considered going barefloor, except when my retic gets adult size.


Mines just a good colour mate. I have link as substrate matched to my viv colour 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## retrobangs

retrobangs said:


> Mines just a good colour mate. I have link as substrate matched to my viv colour
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone


Dam auto correct. It's a good colour match, mines lino


Sent from iPhone


----------



## WolfySam

*Mind Blown* omg my head is gonna explode ive picked up ideas for leopard gecko viv and even got idea's forming for my snakes viv's to :blowup: everyons vivs are awesome btw  i now have alot work to do :lol2:


----------



## retrobangs

WolfySam said:


> *Mind Blown* omg my head is gonna explode ive picked up ideas for leopard gecko viv and even got idea's forming for my snakes viv's to :blowup: everyons vivs are awesome btw  i now have alot work to do :lol2:


Awe thank you on behalf of everyone. Was pretty cheap and also easy to achieve mine. Drawing layout was most time consuming part and that's because I'm anal lol 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## TillyStar

some pictures of Ralph's viv... Still want a decent moist hide (the moss wasn't good in the log, plus I worry about impaction) and want to put some more bits of natural stone on the shelves, really thin, smooth-edged slices of stone glued on... It's a work in progress!







and two pix of Ralph chilling out in his new home <3 



this is how he sleeps when we're at home... when we're out he goes in his hide but comes out to greet us and then go back to sleep in the open!


----------



## retrobangs

TillyStar said:


> some pictures of Ralph's viv... Still want a decent moist hide (the moss wasn't good in the log, plus I worry about impaction) and want to put some more bits of natural stone on the shelves, really thin, smooth-edged slices of stone glued on... It's a work in progress!
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/Leo%20love/P1080463_zps5422223f.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/Leo%20love/P1080469_zpsfa53bc16.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/Leo%20love/P1080464_zpsd2df47c5.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> and two pix of Ralph chilling out in his new home <3
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/Leo%20love/P1080462_zps7be02a59.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> this is how he sleeps when we're at home... when we're out he goes in his hide but comes out to greet us and then go back to sleep in the open!
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/Leo%20love/P1080464_zpsd2df47c5.jpg]image[/URL]


Looks amazing so far Tilly. Bet he's one chuffed little Leo 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## WolfySam

retrobangs said:


> Awe thank you on behalf of everyone. Was pretty cheap and also easy to achieve mine. Drawing layout was most time consuming part and that's because I'm anal lol
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone


im gonna draw my plans out to :2thumb: i enjoy drawing its relaxing for me but i get lost in it so would take hours to hehehe i plan on drawing my snakes one day to and when i get my leo ill have to grab a none blurry photo (need a proper cam only have my phone  and laptop but this thing is huge to carry around  ) ill draw my leo to :2thumb:


----------



## WolfySam

really quick rough drawing of one idea i have for a 3ft leopard gecko viv think i went over the top :lol2: to much? what should i change or what should i add? my little girl or guy will go into a 2ft to begin with this will be when he or she is older but i have similar ideas for a 2ft viv to


----------



## retrobangs

WolfySam said:


> really quick rough drawing of one idea i have for a 3ft leopard gecko viv think i went over the top :lol2: to much? what should i change or what should i add? my little girl or guy will go into a 2ft to begin with this will be when he or she is older but i have similar ideas for a 2ft viv to
> 
> [URL=http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z292/CoziestWOLFY/IMG-20130828-01372_zps782b544b.jpg]image[/URL]


I love your sketch  great design. All I'd say is you'll be able to tell if you need to make changes when you have the viv in front of you. Then you can tell if all the shelves will fit in with enough space between etc. It's very intricate 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## TillyStar

Love your drawing wolfysam!! Very creative  I would love more floors, but my worry is if he falls off a higher one? I don't know how clumsy leos are, perhaps i worry unnecessarily? Ralph hasn't worked out he can use the corkbark walkway up - maybe it is too steep for him at his age - he gets up via the waterbowl (slipping half into it, so i have now swapped places with waterbowl and worm feeder as the latter is higher and less treacherous). Here he is under the semi-hide of the stone (no worry about this falling down, it is _very_ firmly wedged stuck!). hard to get a clear photo as i can't use the flash!

if they do fall, at what height will they hurt themselves? he gracelessly jumps/slides himself down from the first shelf to the ground (again avoiding the corkbark, tsk)! he also tries to climb the 3D rockface image side walls, answering my question as to whether he can perceive 3D photographs! felt a bit sorry for him as he was scrabbling to get up them though :blush:


----------



## marty5588

Heres a pic of my first attempt at building a viv. The pic is on another thread as well. :2thumb:


----------



## Artisan

retrobangs said:


> image
> 
> Then the little viv which is Aluras till Christmas when she can have a large one
> imageimageimageimageimage
> 
> I'm due to get some cork bark flat pieces, more vines, cactus and hopefully a small piece of bamboo root. Leeloo is fine with change. Been really lucky and soon they will be finished for good
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone





TillyStar said:


> some pictures of Ralph's viv... Still want a decent moist hide (the moss wasn't good in the log, plus I worry about impaction) and want to put some more bits of natural stone on the shelves, really thin, smooth-edged slices of stone glued on... It's a work in progress!
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/Leo%20love/P1080463_zps5422223f.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/Leo%20love/P1080469_zpsfa53bc16.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/Leo%20love/P1080464_zpsd2df47c5.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> and two pix of Ralph chilling out in his new home <3
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/Leo%20love/P1080462_zps7be02a59.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> this is how he sleeps when we're at home... when we're out he goes in his hide but comes out to greet us and then go back to sleep in the open!
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/Leo%20love/P1080464_zpsd2df47c5.jpg]image[/URL]


It's great to see so many people using the shelves & platform ideas and realising the potential for enrichment for their leos. Between us we can start a revolution :2thumb:


----------



## mmarques

So here is one i built for my iggy  hope you like it!


----------



## TillyStar

mmarques said:


> So here is one i built for my iggy  hope you like it!
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


absolutely amazing!!!!! 



> It's great to see so many people using the shelves & platform ideas and realising the potential for enrichment for their leos. Between us we can start a revolution :2thumb:


^ hmmm, how do i do more than one proper quote per message..?! anyway, thank you Artisan SO much for the idea (and instructions!!!), it's opened up a a new world  already want a third shelf unless it'd be too high for him and he falls and hurts himself, but am guessing from the amount of pix i have seen of several levels that this isn't likely to happen. perhaps putting cocofiber as flooring on the third level would make it even less slippy..? really keen on the idea of a large corner shelf.


----------



## strabo

this is jeffs home my male leo, the hide on the right I made from a paving slab, had a funny 10 mins cutting this up with an angle grinder got me in trouble with the wife again with clouds of dust enveloping the washing ooppsss........:gasp:

the hide on the left is the wet room, I made from roof slate with removable lid I used some of the wifes decretive pebbles out her pot sshhh to weigh the lid down it made it look a bit more natural.
and then I planted it out at the rear and side of the hide..


----------



## LeoBoris

strabo said:


> this is jeffs home my male leo, the hide on the right I made from a paving slab, had a funny 10 mins cutting this up with an angle grinder got me in trouble with the wife again with clouds of dust enveloping the washing ooppsss........:gasp:
> 
> the hide on the left is the wet room, I made from roof slate with removable lid I used some of the wifes decretive pebbles out her pot sshhh to weigh the lid down it made it look a bit more natural.
> and then I planted it out at the rear and side of the hide..
> 
> [URL=http://i736.photobucket.com/albums/xx6/strabo1/14082013425.jpg]image[/URL]


Nice simple vivarium, 1 thing I don't agree with is the sand but we won't go into that discussion! : victory:


----------



## Sjames

strabo said:


> this is jeffs home my male leo, the hide on the right I made from a paving slab, had a funny 10 mins cutting this up with an angle grinder got me in trouble with the wife again with clouds of dust enveloping the washing ooppsss........:gasp:
> 
> the hide on the left is the wet room, I made from roof slate with removable lid I used some of the wifes decretive pebbles out her pot sshhh to weigh the lid down it made it look a bit more natural.
> and then I planted it out at the rear and side of the hide..
> 
> [URL=http://i736.photobucket.com/albums/xx6/strabo1/14082013425.jpg]image[/URL]



Like how natural it looks! Good job. I also get told off alot by the misses for pinching her stuff or making a mess!


----------



## strabo

glad its not just me then prehaps we should make a club :lol2:


----------



## WolfySam

TillyStar said:


> Love your drawing wolfysam!! Very creative  I would love more floors, but my worry is if he falls off a higher one? I don't know how clumsy leos are, perhaps i worry unnecessarily? Ralph hasn't worked out he can use the corkbark walkway up - maybe it is too steep for him at his age - he gets up via the waterbowl (slipping half into it, so i have now swapped places with waterbowl and worm feeder as the latter is higher and less treacherous). Here he is under the semi-hide of the stone (no worry about this falling down, it is _very_ firmly wedged stuck!). hard to get a clear photo as i can't use the flash!
> 
> if they do fall, at what height will they hurt themselves? he gracelessly jumps/slides himself down from the first shelf to the ground (again avoiding the corkbark, tsk)! he also tries to climb the 3D rockface image side walls, answering my question as to whether he can perceive 3D photographs! felt a bit sorry for him as he was scrabbling to get up them though :blush:
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080470_zpsbe71dcd0.jpg]image[/URL]


the first platform and shelves will be fine 
the second platform should also be fine im gonna try and get some that cover the depth and it wont be as long as the first platform 
but the top shelve im gonna make smaller in length and girth than the shelve under neath it so if he or she did fall then they wont by much and would land on the first shelve but just a rough idea i might not even have the top shelve yet :lol2: i think i got carried away with peoples idea's :blush: :lol2:


----------



## WolfySam

retrobangs said:


> I love your sketch  great design. All I'd say is you'll be able to tell if you need to make changes when you have the viv in front of you. Then you can tell if all the shelves will fit in with enough space between etc. It's very intricate
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone


thank you i haven't done any graphic 3d drawing in a long time (since i was at collage :gasp: ) so very very rough but yea im gonna draw a few rough ideas for the 3ft design and mix and match and draw it right but for the 2ft viv im gonna get the right measurements today and do it right with shelve measurements and hides, branches, plant and platform measurements to this one is gonna take me a while with alot of mistakes and everything :lol2:


----------



## TillyStar

WolfySam said:


> the first platform and shelves will be fine
> the second platform should also be fine im gonna try and get some that cover the depth and it wont be as long as the first platform
> but the top shelve im gonna make smaller in length and girth than the shelve under neath it so if he or she did fall then they wont by much and would land on the first shelve but just a rough idea i might not even have the top shelve yet :lol2: i think i got carried away with peoples idea's :blush: :lol2:


again really clever idea - if (when, more like it...) i expand to a third shelf i will follow that example!! 

this thread is a great inspiration - love it!


----------



## WolfySam

TillyStar said:


> again really clever idea - if (when, more like it...) i expand to a third shelf i will follow that example!!
> 
> this thread is a great inspiration - love it!


Im not sure if a leo would use the top shelve but no harm in trying every leo is different one might another might not :lol2: the top shelve is more so a mix of ideas for space but also coz one of my corn snakes (motley) enjoys sitting up high and watching out so a higher platform came from that idea but if its high that most of the veiw is blocked by the glass sliders it would be a nice high hide (witch im sure my motley would love to its one of the ideas for her viv a really high shelve doubled as a hide) :lol2:


----------



## retrobangs

glad everyone is enjoying the thread, definitely the best one I've started. Makes me want to design more vivs lol, shame I can't make a profitable job from it really


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> It's great to see so many people using the shelves & platform ideas and realising the potential for enrichment for their leos. Between us we can start a revolution :2thumb:





TillyStar said:


> some pictures of Ralph's viv... Still want a decent moist hide (the moss wasn't good in the log, plus I worry about impaction) and want to put some more bits of natural stone on the shelves, really thin, smooth-edged slices of stone glued on... It's a work in progress!
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/Leo%20love/P1080463_zps5422223f.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/Leo%20love/P1080469_zpsfa53bc16.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/Leo%20love/P1080464_zpsd2df47c5.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> and two pix of Ralph chilling out in his new home <3
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/Leo%20love/P1080462_zps7be02a59.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> this is how he sleeps when we're at home... when we're out he goes in his hide but comes out to greet us and then go back to sleep in the open!
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/Leo%20love/P1080464_zpsd2df47c5.jpg]image[/URL]


We shall start the revolution, I'm in 

they adore the shelves, anyone with eyes can see from our pics and they are clever enough no to fall or injure themseleves. I think they're great.

Till your viv is looking amazing may I say, :no1:


----------



## Sjames

Changed it a little!


----------



## retrobangs

Sjames said:


> Changed it a little!
> 
> 
> 
> image


awesome, few more bits in there


----------



## TillyStar

retrobangs said:


> We shall start the revolution, I'm in
> 
> they adore the shelves, anyone with eyes can see from our pics and they are clever enough no to fall or injure themseleves. I think they're great.
> 
> Till your viv is looking amazing may I say, :no1:


thank you, and yours rock as well!!  and thanks for being my first friend on here! :2thumb: i feel extra welcome!!

now just waiting to see if the recently inserted plastic box with moist moss will make a new ralph emerge like a phoenix out of his old skin - he dove straight into the box. it looks boring with a plastic box BUT no more viv bits on the credit card until i have paid some off... the exo terra hide i want to use as moist hide will come soon-ish though (think you have one of the ones i want, retrobangs!)


----------



## retrobangs

TillyStar said:


> thank you, and yours rock as well!!  and thanks for being my first friend on here! :2thumb: i feel extra welcome!!
> 
> now just waiting to see if the recently inserted plastic box with moist moss will make a new ralph emerge like a phoenix out of his old skin - he dove straight into the box. it looks boring with a plastic box BUT no more viv bits on the credit card until i have paid some off... the exo terra hide i want to use as moist hide will come soon-ish though (think you have one of the ones i want, retrobangs!)


That's ok I like to make people feel welcome 
Yes those Exo terra moist hides break the darn bank, the important thing is you've provided Ralph with one, then you get the better looking one at later date . Look forward to Phoenix Ralph 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## strabo

here`s pic of one I have just finished, nothing in it yet hope to get whites tree frogs..
have a live substrate thing going on so will be nicely established when it occupied...


----------



## retrobangs

strabo said:


> here`s pic of one I have just finished, nothing in it yet hope to get whites tree frogs..
> have a live substrate thing going on so will be nicely established when it occupied...
> 
> [URL=http://i736.photobucket.com/albums/xx6/strabo1/plantedup1.jpg]image[/URL]


very natural and pretty, love the little dude sitting in the right hand side


----------



## trvrtemp

3 WEEKS TO BUILD BUT WORTH EVERY MINUTE :notworthy:


----------



## retrobangs

trvrtemp said:


> 3 WEEKS TO BUILD BUT WORTH EVERY MINUTE :notworthy:


thats f**king epic!!!! looks so neat and tidy, really impressive, you deserve a holiday and a pat on the back


----------



## retrobangs

Sold a dress a spent the profits on leo's lol, finally purchased myself a copy of Ron Trempers Leopard Geckos the next Generations, with the rest I've just got a load of nick nack wood and plants for the girls vivs, pictures to come at the weekend


----------



## retrobangs

new viv pieces shall arrive later in the afternoon, pictures to follow. How can one be so excited about some wood and fake plants haha


----------



## retrobangs

New bits I bought the girls, Leeloo is in the larger viv so shes having the bowl, two larger plants and the bamboo root
Alura will have two smaller plants and the log


----------



## retrobangs

I'm shattered but all the bits are in the vivs, bet the girls go in struck from seeing me for a few days now  but no more changes they are all finished. Well alura will get a larger viv at Xmas but for now it shall settle again. 

Leeloo, she loves climbing so now has bamboo root









Point proven before I'd even placed it she was on









Top shelf has some more foliage which she sufficiently licked and the approved, after trying to climb it of course lol.









Aluras viv is more basic ATM as she is still a bubba, she got a top shelf upgrade and some foliage too 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Rosie the Leo

So this is Rosie's current set-up (out of sight in the small bowl is her powder and in the middle bowl are a few meal worms, though she's only really interested in crickets).
Mounted above the stone is a 50w Infra Red lamp on a dimmer stat set to 33 degrees. This is on 24 hours a day.

You can see the stat probe and the digital thermo probe alongside each other at the end of my hot end, and in their current position (about 2-3 inches away from the warmest spot on the rock), the temp is hovering between 32.5 & 33 degrees.
The cool end is about 26 degrees.

Should I move the probes elsewhere, or if I leave them where they are, should I be adjusting the stat at all, or is everything okay as it is?

She's eating well and pooing regularly, which I guess is a good sign (she's hiding at the hot end in this daytime shot).

s785.photobucket.com/user/RosietheGecko/media/image_zps533cbb59.jpg.html


----------



## lozmick

Updated our beardie viv again check my album


----------



## Rocky Raven

Here's the house for my 4 Chinese Water Dragons, I'm gonna move them to a bigger one soon since they're all growing up *LAZY!*


----------



## retrobangs

Rosie the Leo said:


> image
> 
> So this is Rosie's current set-up (out of sight in the small bowl is her powder and in the middle bowl are a few meal worms, though she's only really interested in crickets).
> Mounted above the stone is a 50w Infra Red lamp on a dimmer stat set to 33 degrees. This is on 24 hours a day.
> 
> You can see the stat probe and the digital thermo probe alongside each other at the end of my hot end, and in their current position (about 2-3 inches away from the warmest spot on the rock), the temp is hovering between 32.5 & 33 degrees.
> The cool end is about 26 degrees.
> 
> Should I move the probes elsewhere, or if I leave them where they are, should I be adjusting the stat at all, or is everything okay as it is?
> 
> She's eating well and pooing regularly, which I guess is a good sign (she's hiding at the hot end in this daytime shot).
> 
> s785.photobucket.com/user/RosietheGecko/media/image_zps533cbb59.jpg.html


Actual set up is lovely only thing I think you may consider to change is heating, I was recommended a heat mat as Leo's get their heat via their belly. Tbh I'm not the greatest expert more of a novice, lots of fab people on here have helped me and I have just read Ron trempers book, really resourceful. All the hides and layout look fab. 

If you did get a heat mat mine is just under the size of half the tank, under the substrate with probes on top and under hot hide 

You Leo has massive eyes toooo cute 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## retrobangs

Rocky Raven said:


> Here's the house for my 4 Chinese Water Dragons, I'm gonna move them to a bigger one soon since they're all growing up *LAZY!*
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Awesome little jungle they have there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## retrobangs

lozmick said:


> Updated our beardie viv again check my album


Just had a look, loving new touches they have a lot of different textures in there, bet they're loving it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Rocky Raven

retrobangs said:


> Awesome little jungle they have there


On the behalf of them, thank you :blush:

Originally it was the house for my 1st two Water Dragons & a Green Basilisk, but the Basilisk guy just ran away months ago T_T


----------



## retrobangs

Rocky Raven said:


> On the behalf of them, thank you :blush:
> 
> Originally it was the house for my 1st two Water Dragons & a Green Basilisk, but the Basilisk guy just ran away months ago T_T


That's ok 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Sjames

This these shouldn't end!!


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Here are my set ups: 
Bane's -
















Ivy's -
















Pi's -
























Sorry for the poor quality of some of the photos, they're all taken in my phone:blush:


----------



## c_1993

Sjames said:


> This these shouldn't end!!


I agree, so to keep it alive here's my bearded dragons 8x2x2 finally finished it a few weeks ago  its in the habitat section but might as well add it to this thread also.


----------



## Sjames

c_1993 said:


> I agree, so to keep it alive here's my bearded dragons 8x2x2 finally finished it a few weeks ago  its in the habitat section but might as well add it to this thread also.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Looks so good.in the middle of my build can't see mine looking as good! Havnt spent a penny yet all recycled there will be a pic to follow soon.


----------



## c_1993

Sjames said:


> Looks so good.in the middle of my build can't see mine looking as good! Havnt spent a penny yet all recycled there will be a pic to follow soon.


Thanks 

I bet yours will be awesome, I'm looking forward to pics of it  I love a good background build.


----------



## Sjames

c_1993 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I bet yours will be awesome, I'm looking forward to pics of it  I love a good background build.


I hope so! It will be a little while yet hard to find time to fit it in but I will get there!


----------



## retrobangs

GoodbyeCourage said:


> Here are my set ups:
> Bane's -
> image
> image
> Ivy's -
> image
> image
> Pi's -
> image
> image
> image
> Sorry for the poor quality of some of the photos, they're all taken in my phone:blush:


Wow. Love the designs. Really on par with their environments.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

retrobangs said:


> Wow. Love the designs. Really on par with their environments.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Thanks, I'm aiming for as natural as possible


----------



## retrobangs

c_1993 said:


> I agree, so to keep it alive here's my bearded dragons 8x2x2 finally finished it a few weeks ago  its in the habitat section but might as well add it to this thread also.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Oh my gosh the only word for this is epic!!!! What a brill job. As always love the bamboo root. Have some in leeloo's viv and she adores it !!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dubs

Rocky Raven said:


> Here's the house for my 4 Chinese Water Dragons, I'm gonna move them to a bigger one soon since they're all growing up *LAZY!*
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Id say you should have had these in a bigger enclosure long ago if I am completely honest. ONE water dragon should be living in a Viv 4x3x2 or bigger and you should be adding +50% of that for every dragon over two. 

These are arboreal animals who need the height and space. It is also worth noting that while these are Water Dragons they need to be able to get away from the water (at the moment from the pictures you have put up it would appear that with the length of the tails it would be hard for them to remove themselves completely from the water) and the humidity should rise and fall throughout the day which would be hard to maintain with so much water in the Viv. 

I am also unable to see any source of heat in this Viv?


----------



## TillyStar

Updates to Ralph's viv... Got some driftwood which doubles up as a murder weapon :gasp: Sooo thick and heavy!! From the pictures I just thought it'd be quite thin, and possible (if not easy) to break off! Lucky it fit really. Ralph loves it though and climbs on it most evenings  And finally got a gecko cave, it's a medium but i think at some point i will have to upgrade to a large... dammit  Looked at old posts on here for advice as the large looked so big and most people said they bought a medium... But can't see an adult leo fitting comfortably into it? Or maybe I'm wrong 

Still putting the seocnd viv together for my new leo but feel excited about that too! Pix when it's worth showing them.

Here's the viv and some pix of Ralph exploring it...













only have an older one of the other side (before the driftwood was put in):



Now looking at aquarium additions for vivs after a handy tip from Seraphim Geckos (thanks :2thumb: ) - it's soo much fun improving vivs, don't know why anyone would just leave them bland! Seeing your lizard exploring and being happy is the best!! :flrt:


----------



## TillyStar

GoodbyeCourage said:


> Here are my set ups:
> Bane's -
> image
> image
> Ivy's -
> image
> image
> Pi's -
> image
> image
> image
> Sorry for the poor quality of some of the photos, they're all taken in my phone:blush:


i just love all your vivs, they're wicked :no1: <-- that's for you  not seen Pi's one before, it's a work of art!!!!


----------



## KJB

this is an old one now

this is a current one


----------



## Ailurus

Frilled Dragon 









Selection of various Nephrurus/Underwoodisaurus vivariums: 













































Bearded Dragon (don't keep beardies anymore though)









The only corn snake viv I could find a pic of on my computer









Gidgee Skinks


----------



## retrobangs

KJB said:


> this is an old one now
> [URL=http://i1274.photobucket.com/albums/y423/ktboas1/basiviv_zpsdef4c1cb.jpg]image[/URL]
> this is a current one
> [URL=http://i1274.photobucket.com/albums/y423/ktboas1/kt-boas130_zpsc58f94d8.jpg]image[/URL]


Ok from one to four. Impressive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## retrobangs

Ailurus said:


> Frilled Dragon
> image
> 
> Selection of various Nephrurus/Underwoodisaurus vivariums:
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Bearded Dragon (don't keep beardies anymore though)
> image
> 
> The only corn snake viv I could find a pic of on my computer
> image
> 
> Gidgee Skinks
> image


Awesome. My favs are first and third pic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Sjames

Ailurus said:


> Frilled Dragon
> image
> 
> Selection of various Nephrurus/Underwoodisaurus vivariums:
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Bearded Dragon (don't keep beardies anymore though)
> image
> 
> The only corn snake viv I could find a pic of on my computer
> image
> 
> Gidgee Skinks
> image


Awesome little species you have!


----------



## Scotteesh

Wow! Very inspired by all the vivs on here! Going to pimp my viv up after my little beardie has been settled a while. Thanks!


----------



## Bullfinch

My hoggie's current viv:








& a pic of her making use of the plants!


----------



## retrobangs

Bullfinch said:


> My hoggie's current viv:
> image
> & a pic of her making use of the plants!
> image


Looks fab. Did it take long to decorate?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## retrobangs

Who else has Amazing vivs that they want to share with the forum . Any reptile home welcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## vgorst

Crocodile skink pair:



Vazimba gecko pair:


Fat tail tank (minus the fake plants, they are going to be replaced with live ones soon):


Currently an empty tank:


----------



## retrobangs

vgorst said:


> Crocodile skink pair:
> [URL=http://i1153.photobucket.com/albums/p503/vgorst/Vazimbas/2013-10-03194441_zpsea399a12.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1153.photobucket.com/albums/p503/vgorst/Vazimbas/2013-10-03194424_zpsa92732db.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Vazimba gecko pair:
> [URL=http://i1153.photobucket.com/albums/p503/vgorst/Vazimbas/2013-09-05115021_zps36351aec.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Fat tail tank (minus the fake plants, they are going to be replaced with live ones soon):
> [URL=http://i1153.photobucket.com/albums/p503/vgorst/Gimme/2013-09-19134155_zps4303e9c8.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Currently an empty tank:
> [URL=http://i1153.photobucket.com/albums/p503/vgorst/Random/IMAG2431_zpsc29abf5d.jpg]image[/URL]


Awesome dude some nice variety 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## TommyR

Varanus Tristis Orientalis enclosure


----------



## TillyStar

Bullfinch said:


> My hoggie's current viv:
> image
> & a pic of her making use of the plants!
> image


i LOVE the little house, so cute!!!! the substrate looks wicked too.

here are some pix of my soon-to-arrive second leo's viv, not entirely ready, want a gecko cave soon and need to glue the stone platform together, also want another sandstone to make a second cool hide by the staircase. oh and thermostat and thermometers still to to in round the back, discovered my thermometer doesn't work so getting a new one today! was a bit worried about the new vinyl smelling but it was fine once i rinsed and disinfected it and even with the heatmat on (using thermostat on heatmat without thermometer for now as leo isn't here yet, just to get any mild potential stink out of the lino) it seems fine.


----------



## retrobangs

TillyStar said:


> i LOVE the little house, so cute!!!! the substrate looks wicked too.
> 
> here are some pix of my soon-to-arrive second leo's viv, not entirely ready, want a gecko cave soon and need to glue the stone platform together, also want another sandstone to make a second cool hide by the staircase. oh and thermostat and thermometers still to to in round the back, discovered my thermometer doesn't work so getting a new one today! was a bit worried about the new vinyl smelling but it was fine once i rinsed and disinfected it and even with the heatmat on (using thermostat on heatmat without thermometer for now as leo isn't here yet, just to get any mild potential stink out of the lino) it seems fine.
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080720_zpse60081d6.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080723_zps7cd8e302.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080724_zpsc9599067.jpg]image[/URL]


your one is looking fab Tilly. Very much like a desert dune. Love the background. Bet Ralph will enjoy each and every crevice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## retrobangs

Keeping the thread alive, what DIY changes have you made to your vivarium to spice it up and provide stimulation for your beloved pet?????

Also if anyone every want's to message me regarding my own DIY vivarium designs and layouts, feel free. I love a chat and I'm happy to help if I can


----------



## retrobangs

Heres mine to start off with, from beginning to their current final glory:

starting out 2.5ft vivexotic and no reptile yet









Leeloo _ Leopard gecko, lived in the 2.5ft for a month and then moved in to this:

drawing up ideas for a 3ft

















Buying and building my 3ft - me and my bf like to DIY at weekends lol


























Adding some night, feeding lighting









continuing to add accessories and plants until it is perfection

























A little bit of press LOL









More plants and wood - I have a leo buying habit

















Adding the final touches...

































finally the viv lights don't just go blue, so when the rooms dark on a winters day I can still add some daylight








and here's my mess on top of the viv lol


----------



## retrobangs

Decided to get another leo_Alura for the smaller viv so now some DIY to make this a home

Remember I started with this:









Adding a second level and buying some bits

































Getting more busy - they both love more stuff to hide in and climb

























her little coconut is far too small but I couldn't bear to make her part with it as she is soooo attached, hence all the other hides lol









Soon Alura will be moving into a 3ft like Leeloo and the DIY shall again commence  

Hope everyone enjoys the pictures


----------



## mojothelizard

My mark 2 water dragon viv in case you aint seen it already ,completee with mister fogger and everything a happy dragon needs


----------



## retrobangs

mojothelizard said:


> My mark 2 water dragon viv in case you aint seen it already ,completee with mister fogger and everything a happy dragon needs
> 
> [URL=http://i1290.photobucket.com/albums/b529/Steven_Wade/viv%20take%202/20131012_175512_zpsa97f0c4b.jpg]image[/URL]


Freaking epic!! Love the hanging ladders and well a mister digger. You're just showing off now lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## mojothelizard

Why thank you nice to know the effort put in was appreciated


----------



## retrobangs

mojothelizard said:


> Why thank you nice to know the effort put in was appreciated


Lol indeed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Robbrown 52

The Latest incarnation of the 3 Kimberlies Viv










The biggest difference between it and the original layout is the cork wall half way up the right side, which hides the nest box 3/4full of substrate for Kim to hopefully lay in.
The branches and cork tubes have also been moved round to provide a change and make them explore more. The Rete and rock pile have been left alone to make them still feel safe and at home.
at the bottom are a couple of tubs of cress to feed the bugs.
If you look very carefully it is possible to see the 3 occupants :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2: 2 fairly obvious the other? well have fun it is possible :lol2:


----------



## lams7754

*A couple of my GTP viv*


----------



## retrobangs

Robbrown 52 said:


> The Latest incarnation of the 3 Kimberlies Viv
> 
> image
> 
> The biggest difference between it and the original layout is the cork wall half way up the right side, which hides the nest box 3/4full of substrate for Kim to hopefully lay in.
> The branches and cork tubes have also been moved round to provide a change and make them explore more. The Rete and rock pile have been left alone to make them still feel safe and at home.
> at the bottom are a couple of tubs of cress to feed the bugs.
> If you look very carefully it is possible to see the 3 occupants :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2: 2 fairly obvious the other? well have fun it is possible :lol2:


Aw I see on peeking out the slate. Very creative with the cork bark. Must have taken a long term to perfect your layout 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## retrobangs

lams7754 said:


> [URL=http://i757.photobucket.com/albums/xx214/milo7754/DSC_0391_zpsbc0e3d34.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i757.photobucket.com/albums/xx214/milo7754/image_zps4f449bc6.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i757.photobucket.com/albums/xx214/milo7754/image_zpsba5f8558.jpg]image[/URL]


Awesome all blends so well and snake is ace


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Robbrown 52

lams7754 said:


> [URL="http://i757.photobucket.com/albums/xx214/milo7754/DSC_0391_zpsbc0e3d34.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i757.photobucket.com/albums/xx214/milo7754/image_zps4f449bc6.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i757.photobucket.com/albums/xx214/milo7754/image_zpsba5f8558.jpg"]image[/URL]


 Nice Viv especially like your branch supports what are the glued in place with?


----------



## lams7754

retrobangs said:


> Awesome all blends so well and snake is ace
> 
> Thanks


----------



## lams7754

The viv was actually made by David at DDReptiles, the supports are glass held in place with silicone


----------



## minz

Panther Chameleon set up.


----------



## Robbrown 52

retrobangs said:


> Aw I see on peeking out the slate. Very creative with the cork bark. Must have taken a long term to perfect your layout
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Thanks, it sort of evolves as needed, no real plan, this latest move round was prompted when Kim suddenly started to look rather round , so needed to install a RUB for her to possibly use for a nesting area, turned out to be a false alarm but will still be needed in fact only this week she has been appearing cover in dirt. No doubt it will change again.
Yes you spotted the very obvious one, 2nd one is on rete on self below lying sideways. the 3rd I am not surprised you missed look into the gap to the right of the rete and at the back for what looks like a B&W cable , the rest of the monitor is somewhere behind the rock pile.


----------



## retrobangs

minz said:


> Panther Chameleon set up.
> 
> image


Oh wow that's hugggggge! Looks amazing I bet they love it in as much as coming out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Discodaz

I thought i would stick another updated piccie of George's viv as ive just put a backdrop in..george wasnt phased one bit by it..i like it as it makes it look warmer and somewhat more natural




















Hope you like

Daz


----------



## Mpv2k3

Here's a picture of my crested gecko terrarium for my four girls.:2thumb:


----------



## Vastation

This is Isaac, the Beardie.










This is Ruby, the other Beardie. 










Isaac likes to climb so we got him the levels, Ruby is more excitable and loves to run around.


----------



## retrobangs

Vastation said:


> This is Isaac, the Beardie.
> 
> image
> 
> This is Ruby, the other Beardie.
> 
> image
> 
> Isaac likes to climb so we got him the levels, Ruby is more excitable and loves to run around.


Oh my gosh. Love love. Your the first person I've seen do levels for beardies  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## retrobangs

Discodaz said:


> I thought i would stick another updated piccie of George's viv as ive just put a backdrop in..george wasnt phased one bit by it..i like it as it makes it look warmer and somewhat more natural
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Hope you like
> 
> Daz


The backdrops really added a 3 dimensional look. Love bamboo root too. One of my Leo's has a chunk and uses it now to get up next level instead of ladder lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## retrobangs

Mpv2k3 said:


> Here's a picture of my crested gecko terrarium for my four girls.:2thumb:
> 
> image


You have your own little rainforest jungle there ... Very impressive !!! What wood have you used?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Mpv2k3

retrobangs said:


> You have your own little rainforest jungle there ... Very impressive !!! What wood have you used?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Thanks.

They are just random branches I've picked up over time from different stores. I think some may have been exo terra ones but generally I just browse through the shops.


----------



## Muz333

Mpv2k3 said:


> Here's a picture of my crested gecko terrarium for my four girls.:2thumb:


That's a very nice set up but it looks a bit small for four geckos surely?


----------



## Mpv2k3

Muz333 said:


> That's a very nice set up but it looks a bit small for four geckos surely?


I think the terrarium size is ok. It's 60x45x90.


----------



## lozmick

Had a change around in my viv so took a couple of pics in my album


----------



## lozmick

Discodaz said:


> I thought i would stick another updated piccie of George's viv as ive just put a backdrop in..george wasnt phased one bit by it..i like it as it makes it look warmer and somewhat more natural
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Hope you like
> 
> Daz


Same background as mine daz mine think its real and try climbing it :2thumb:


----------



## retrobangs

lozmick said:


> Same background as mine daz mine think its real and try climbing it :2thumb:


Think they'll climb anything given half the chance lol. Leeloo now uses not only her ladder but her skull hide and bamboo root to get to her second level 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Scottnicol

My Beardie and Boas vivs





Zeus' viv (boa)



Different coloured lights





And finally Rocky's viv 





Rocky:


Zeus:


----------



## Discodaz

lozmick said:


> Same background as mine daz mine think its real and try climbing it :2thumb:


Its funny really.when it was a plain wood background,he used to climb on his bamboo root far left and try to jump on to the back board.since fitting the background,hes never done it..however,he does often sit on the floor looking out on the horizon thinking,"i wonder whats beyond that mountain",lol

Daz


----------



## retrobangs

Scottnicol said:


> My Beardie and Boas vivs
> 
> [URL=http://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p677/scottnicol1/image_zps25113e6b.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p677/scottnicol1/image_zpsdf2f9839.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Zeus' viv (boa)
> 
> [URL=http://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p677/scottnicol1/image_zpsc591ecfc.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Different coloured lights
> 
> [URL=http://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p677/scottnicol1/image_zps5b35d091.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p677/scottnicol1/image_zpsb674a12f.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> And finally Rocky's viv
> 
> [URL=http://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p677/scottnicol1/image_zps858ae2bd.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p677/scottnicol1/image_zps4f628f93.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Rocky:
> [URL=http://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p677/scottnicol1/image_zps665cbd78.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Zeus:
> [URL=http://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p677/scottnicol1/image_zpsc92ed967.jpg]image[/URL]


Wow wow wow and wow again. Dude the vivs are awesome. Love the lights Leeloo has some. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Scottnicol

retrobangs said:


> Wow wow wow and wow again. Dude the vivs are awesome. Love the lights Leeloo has some.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Haha thank you very much! I spent a lot of time looking for all the bits and bobs for my beardie's viv and my boas viv is a bit more simple to give him more space  and yeah the lights are great I tried to set both vivs up with them so when it was red or whatever they would both be red however the uv light overpowered the LEDs


----------



## Scottnicol

Sorry guys forgot to add in my girlfriends Leo's viv :bash:



And that's Pandora:


----------



## bowdenmx

My bosc viv.


----------



## Hotspur

My Beardies viv


----------



## retrobangs

Hotspur said:


> My Beardies viv
> 
> [URL=http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj7/AnLoki/010_zps2dc20ac9.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj7/AnLoki/017_zpse718c70f.jpg]image[/URL]


Haha having a little peek over the edge 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Robbrown 52

bowdenmx said:


> My bosc viv.
> 
> [URL="http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb400/bowdenmx/20130421_172920_zps983f8cd9.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb400/bowdenmx/20130525_131538_zps7ee7cbdf.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> [URL="http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb400/bowdenmx/20130525_131521_zps723c786d.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb400/bowdenmx/20130525_131528_zps3a087a67.jpg"]image[/URL]


Now that's a proper Bosc Viv load of room and proper depth of soil to dig and burrow in :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:
Unlike the article in this month practical reptile 5 pages of how "NOT" to keep a Bosc :bash::devil::whip: IMO though it is the way many places will tell you to do it. No mention of the need for Humidity and Large digging areas.


----------



## bowdenmx

Robbrown 52 said:


> Now that's a proper Bosc Viv load of room and proper depth of soil to dig and burrow in :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:
> Unlike the article in this month practical reptile 5 pages of how "NOT" to keep a Bosc :bash::devil::whip: IMO though it is the way many places will tell you to do it. No mention of the need for Humidity and Large digging areas.


How wierd. I just got my copy through the post and read that article. When will people listen huh


----------



## retrobangs

bowdenmx said:


> How wierd. I just got my copy through the post and read that article. When will people listen huh


Too many twits in the world sadly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## retrobangs

go on retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com to read my how to article with buyers links on my vivarium set ups


----------



## Kimora

Move round, clean and adjustments to the viv's...

Cresties -



















Corn snake -










Carpet Python -


----------



## Sjames

Kimora said:


> Move round, clean and adjustments to the viv's...
> 
> Cresties -
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Corn snake -
> 
> image
> 
> Carpet Python -
> 
> image


Very nice! Where do you get your terrariums from?


----------



## retrobangs

Kimora said:


> Move round, clean and adjustments to the viv's...
> 
> Cresties -
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Corn snake -
> 
> image
> 
> Carpet Python -
> 
> image


gorgeous, especially the top one with all the plants and flowers, looks very colourful


----------



## Kimora

retrobangs said:


> gorgeous, especially the top one with all the plants and flowers, looks very colourful





Sjames said:


> Very nice! Where do you get your terrariums from?


Cheers guys 

Sjames the 3 top enclosures are custom built terrariums made by Dale at DMS Vivaria : victory: The second is a exo and the snakes are a custom built viv stack by Volly.


----------



## dawsgeckos92

Artisan said:


> Heres somw of my leo vivs...excuse the calcium mess in some of them as these were taken on cleaning day after snowball fights
> 
> The last one of the pics is a crested gecko exo that I know doesnt count....but I just wanted to put it up lol: victory:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


How many vivs have you got I am pissed of I wish I got wooden vivs instead of glass


----------



## Sjames

Kimora said:


> Cheers guys
> 
> Sjames the 3 top enclosures are custom built terrariums made by Dale at DMS Vivaria : victory: The second is a exo and the snakes are a custom built viv stack by Volly.


Thanks. Might have to have a look at the company for the top two. Prefer them to the exos!


----------



## Kimora

Sjames said:


> Thanks. Might have to have a look at the company for the top two. Prefer them to the exos!


Dale is a lovely bloke, delivers himself and i only had to wait just over a week for them. I prefer sliding doors to outward opening  best bet is FB to get hold of him..Dale Emms : victory:


----------



## Sjames

Kimora said:


> Dale is a lovely bloke, delivers himself and i only had to wait just over a week for them. I prefer sliding doors to outward opening  best bet is FB to get hold of him..Dale Emms : victory:


Yeah same sliding doors makes everything easier. Thanks l have a look a little later on.


----------



## Robbrown 52

A view of the Kimberlies Viv in Early morning Sun on sunday morning . Do not normally get to see them this early as normally at work, but as you can see even though they have all their basking areas, given a chance of natural light they are straight there.










At the end of Nov its time to change both the UV tubes as their year is up. at this time the Viv will get a deep clean through out.


----------



## jennas

Artisan said:


> Heres somw of my leo vivs...excuse the calcium mess in some of them as these were taken on cleaning day after snowball fights
> 
> The last one of the pics is a crested gecko exo that I know doesnt count....but I just wanted to put it up lol: victory:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 Very nice what do you keep in there?


----------



## retrobangs

Robbrown 52 said:


> A view of the Kimberlies Viv in Early morning Sun on sunday morning . Do not normally get to see them this early as normally at work, but as you can see even though they have all their basking areas, given a chance of natural light they are straight there.
> 
> image
> 
> At the end of Nov its time to change both the UV tubes as their year is up. at this time the Viv will get a deep clean through out.


That's a wicked viv dude


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s6t6nic6l

home to p. klemmeri (and mantella):


FLOOR


CANOPY


FTS


----------



## Paul Yates




----------



## Paul Yates

Sorry.. Above pic my crested Viv. Decided to hang foliage off top of Viv seems to keep em happy  Think I will add more plants but the ones already up are so thick the little ladies get lost in them already!


----------



## retrobangs

Just received my other vivexotic 34" and heat mat , time for a new project. Any accessory suggestions are welcome. The DIY shall start next weekend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

The new vivarium is finished and now I have two .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

Anyone who is happy to be a part of my vivarium day Saturday on my blog ???? If so please add pictures to this thread of your vivariums and what reptile you have in there with quick blurb. . retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com. Photo credit will be given to everyone that submits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonzosbuddy

Are the pics up recently mostly for geckos and arboreal/jungle lizards? 

I'm nearly finished on my ayres rock viv for my beardie. Its all hand cut, painted and grouted... just finishing touches really to get on with.

What do you prefer? A natural look with natural substrates. A themed viv. A crafted and fixed viv...


----------



## retrobangs

bonzosbuddy said:


> Are the pics up recently mostly for geckos and arboreal/jungle lizards?
> 
> I'm nearly finished on my ayres rock viv for my beardie. Its all hand cut, painted and grouted... just finishing touches really to get on with.
> 
> What do you prefer? A natural look with natural substrates. A themed viv. A crafted and fixed viv...


I think most of them are for geckos and beardies but there should be a variety. 

Add your pics to the threw when you're done sounds like you've put a lot of work in. 

I guess I like a mixture of nature plus theme. So mine look mostly natural with a skulls and wooden theme bit like the outlands but with vegetation rather than nothing lol 

Plus substrate wise I have Lino to avoid any inaction risk but my Lino is sand coloured and geckos live in rocky areas anyway so I have lots of slate stones that have round off edges. No spiky bits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robbrown 52

*Revamp of the Kimberlies Viv*

The Large Kimberly Viv has been occupied for over a year now so time for the major annual clean out and UV tube change.
This is the before image taken just after it was 1st occupied, over the year many branches and logs changed to keep the interest of the kims in their suroundings.









Ok so that was the Old arrangement with 1/2 tonne of slate in it, now for the revamp.
You will notice that the 2 basking lamps and the backup ceramic heater have not moved , but now both UV tubes are 10%+ with much closer access.
1st of 3 pics 








Note the slate rete is still in place but the laying box is now where the rock pile was. the soil area now extends across the width of the Viv.
have added the willow screen to the right side of the viv to give it some climb ability and also shelter,
2nd pic was how it ended up at the end of a V/ hard day








then as it was with the kims back in it








Since taking these pics have added some Large flat areas of cork bark screwed to the back and right walls to add even more cover.
also added another branch across the front and cross tubes of 50mm diam bamboo with 1cm holes drilled and punched through the length and sides.
The tub bottom right is the roach pit something they cannt climb out of this time, when dismantling the viv discovered enough roaches and crickets that no need to buy ever again.:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## retrobangs

Robbrown 52 said:


> The Large Kimberly Viv has been occupied for over a year now so time for the major annual clean out and UV tube change.
> This is the before image taken just after it was 1st occupied, over the year many branches and logs changed to keep the interest of the kims in their suroundings.
> image
> 
> Ok so that was the Old arrangement with 1/2 tonne of slate in it, now for the revamp.
> You will notice that the 2 basking lamps and the backup ceramic heater have not moved , but now both UV tubes are 10%+ with much closer access.
> 1st of 3 pics
> image
> Note the slate rete is still in place but the laying box is now where the rock pile was. the soil area now extends across the width of the Viv.
> have added the willow screen to the right side of the viv to give it some climb ability and also shelter,
> 2nd pic was how it ended up at the end of a V/ hard day
> image
> then as it was with the kims back in it
> image
> Since taking these pics have added some Large flat areas of cork bark screwed to the back and right walls to add even more cover.
> also added another branch across the front and cross tubes of 50mm diam bamboo with 1cm holes drilled and punched through the length and sides.
> The tub bottom right is the roach pit something they cannt climb out of this time, when dismantling the viv discovered enough roaches and crickets that no need to buy ever again.:whistling2::whistling2:



Love that you've had a move around it's a really good idea. How have they settled in since it's been changed? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robbrown 52

retrobangs said:


> Love that you've had a move around it's a really good idea. How have they settled in since it's been changed?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 The move round seems to have been a success , they have been extra active exploring and hunting and use all of it. they may be called rock monitors but they show a great preference for hunting and basking in the branched area which is one of the reasons for the large amount of wood now in use. 
this is a pic of the final arrangement (For Now) 








note the extra branches and bamboo tubes plus the plates of cork bark screwed to the back and side walls on top of willow screening, again as more hunting and shelter area.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

forgot about this thread, a recent one just been done here.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/1011433-merry-christmas-merly.html


----------



## retrobangs

Hey all. Has anyone got in to the DIY spirit since Xmas? I'm taking on rescue from another breeder as I have a spare vivarium. It's the medium viv exotic so it's smaller than the girls larges, for this reason I felt it needed spicing up again. 

I've started over the last two days revamping this. It's not finished yet as I'm waiting on a play stix bridge, food bowl and poss another hide but here's the progress so far 










So far this is what it looks like, the bridge will hook on the the piece of wood sticking out from the left hand side of the shelf above table. 










Just a round up: 
*wood and tools B&Q
*self adhesive vinyl for walls Pound Land
*thick plain vinyl flooring The Range
*aquarium plants eBay
*play stix eBay
*reptile carpet Pets @ Home, Swell Reptiles or Onlinereptileshop
*mealworm dish eBay, swell reptiles or onlinereptileshop
*hides swell reptiles, onlinereptileshop or pets @ home 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbrack

Anyone who has made a custom background from polystyrene and grout, what did you use to finish it?. I currently have a half built background which is made of polystyrene which is grouted and painted with acrylic paint.. im just not sure what to seal it with (its going in a L.wiliamsi so will have to be able to withstand high humidity)


----------



## trogdorable

tried to incorporate a trellis into this set up and quite liked it. this one was for a crested gecko.


----------



## retrobangs

trogdorable said:


> [URL=http://i1184.photobucket.com/albums/z321/popeyepanda/IMG_0418.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> tried to incorporate a trellis into this set up and quite liked it. this one was for a crested gecko.



Great idea, gives a real 3d look with vines crawling up the back 

Have to remember that if I ever do another 

Wondering how mug business there is out there for people wanting custom made vivs. Would love to do them for people 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

https://www.facebook.com/groups/Retrogecko/ mine and artisans facebook group - come join in and share pics of your reptiles and vivarium set ups 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itsjustme

This is mine for my crested gecko although theres a few more vines in it since I took that..









This is raindrop on her favourite hunting spot..


----------



## Dawson

My first full fake rock wall build for my bearded dragon


----------



## Sammysy

Here are my set ups...


----------



## Nicquita

I've just been through this thread and there are so many awesome set ups  

So many people are putting shelves in their leo vivs now  It makes me pretty happy to see, so I thought I'd share a picture of my old viv










I put this together in 2009. Considering it was actually not that long ago, the norm then seemed to be a 2ft viv or RUB for a leo, with little foliage and a few hides. They always looked like tiny boxes to me  So this was for my leopard gecko, Echo, who tended to wander around a fair bit. It's nowhere near as good as most on here xD

I'm really glad to see the level revolution happening. It actually seems almost like the norm now!

Kudos, everyone :no1:


----------



## SublimeSparo

Finally got through this thread (partly to double check i hadnt alread posted and forgotten:lol2
Some awesome vivs here, well done to everybody :no1:

Here's my latest Crestie Viv, will add a couple of more recent pictures later when i've got a camera as i've changed a few bits and bobs and the plants are growing in.


----------



## skphew2

My ATB setup but the geckos are similar also:


----------



## retrobangs

Some gorgeous vivariums everyone. So glad people are still adding to the thread  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomboa01

retrobangs said:


> Some gorgeous vivariums everyone. So glad people are still adding to the thread
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


do this thread include cresty set ups? : victory:

if so ill add mine up in 3/4 weeks when i have it all set up and ready for my cresty im getting after its all done : victory::2thumb:


----------



## Robbrown 52

tomboa01 said:


> do this thread include cresty set ups? : victory:
> 
> if so ill add mine up in 3/4 weeks when i have it all set up and ready for my cresty im getting after its all done : victory::2thumb:


 I believe any set up is welcome I have posted my Kimberly and Italian vivs here.


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Here are my setups









My boa Lemon's viv









A rather blurred picture but here's Lemon making use of his shelf, this is his favourite spot he loves to wrap himself up in his thermometer probe wire:whip:









Lily my big chunky monkey leopard geckos viv









And a picture of the chunk monster herself :flrt:









And Bane's viv









I don't appear to have any photos of Ivy, Khaleesi or Raja's setups but I'll try get some pictures posted asap


----------



## Jebb

GoodbyeCourage said:


> Here are my setups
> image
> 
> My boa Lemon's viv
> image
> 
> A rather blurred picture but here's Lemon making use of his shelf, this is his favourite spot he loves to wrap himself up in his thermometer probe wire:whip:
> image
> 
> Lily my big chunky monkey leopard geckos viv
> image
> 
> And a picture of the chunk monster herself :flrt:
> image
> 
> And Bane's viv
> image
> 
> I don't appear to have any photos of Ivy, Khaleesi or Raja's setups but I'll try get some pictures posted asap



looks great that :2thumb:


----------



## Nicquita

Can't wait for my new vivs to be built so that I can show them off on here :flrt:

Till then










My little window-lickers house ^_^ I.e the crestie










Recently been slightly rearranged, but not much


----------



## Addymk2

Housing for:










And her 4 sisters. Just waiting on the plants to grow!


----------



## Nicquita

Addymk2 said:


> image
> 
> Housing for:
> 
> image
> 
> And her 4 sisters. Just waiting on the plants to grow!


So tiny and cute :flrt:


----------



## johnhale

Link to my elctric blue day geck set up (includes step by step guide) and the first photo of the new interior for my cresties (still being worked on - only really done the back ground so far for these, check out the link)!
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/1016109-my-electric-blue-day-gecko.html#post11741126


----------



## Addymk2

Nicquita said:


> So tiny and cute :flrt:


So tiny there dinner keeps on escaping the viv lol


----------



## Nicquita

Addymk2 said:


> So tiny there dinner keeps on escaping the viv lol


That would drive me insane 0_o

I've gotten Owl eating livefood for the first time ever and after one day I managed to chuck a tub of locusts on the floor -_- 

I think I caught them all. Bar the one that ended up in my flip flop


----------



## Addymk2

Nicquita said:


> That would drive me insane 0_o
> 
> I've gotten Owl eating livefood for the first time ever and after one day I managed to chuck a tub of locusts on the floor -_-
> 
> I think I caught them all. Bar the one that ended up in my flip flop


She will have appreciated it, little bit of flip flop goes a long way when it comes to the taste of a good locust


----------



## Nicquita

Addymk2 said:


> She will have appreciated it, little bit of flip flop goes a long way when it comes to the taste of a good locust


My foot was in the flip flop. Poor thing ended up squidged between my toes, and I ended up being reminded of why I hate escapees xD


----------



## Craigbaines

I just finished up my female's viv. Always liked the easter island head things, so decided to make one! 

Let me know what you think  

(the dark patch is just water, i was testing that the earth wouldn't just rub off!)


The background i created, it has a ledge with a feeding dish.


How it's looking....


----------



## retrobangs

https://www.facebook.com/retrogeck soon to be filled with vivarium and reptile pics


----------



## Mr Chad

Here's mine as they stand now. Certainly going to make a custom over the next few months.










Love the easter Island head and the water makes him look like he has an epic tash!


----------



## retrobangs

Mr Chad said:


> Here's mine as they stand now. Certainly going to make a custom over the next few months.
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> Love the easter Island head and the water makes him look like he has an epic tash!



These look great !! Nice selection of hides and plants. Who's the custom going to be for 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Chad

retrobangs said:


> These look great !! Nice selection of hides and plants. Who's the custom going to be for
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bernie and Amy I think, they're the most active and would enjoy it the most.

Currently thinking of how to make one of the hides subterranean if possible.


----------



## retrobangs

*Vivarium DIY 2014*

Hi all reptile lovers :welcome:,

I thoroughly enjoyed last years vivarium day, my blog and page would not be what they were without peoples support when I began as a hobbyist and involvement now. I have seen some amazing vivariums for all kinds of reptiles and so I wants to have another day to share these pictures and creations. To give people a week to submit and join in* Vivarium Day will be next Sunday 2nd February.*

*Please do get involved *whether you have lizards, snakes, tarantulas, a tortoise or another exotic, all of peoples creations are awesome to see and could provide other hobbyists with great ideas and better another reptiles home.

*To submit:*

*Message me on the blog* - retrobangsandhergeckos there is a little envelop icon above the blog picture of the top left hand side of the page - plus you can like and/or follow the blog and see a variety of other content.

*Message me on the page* - Retro Gecko - I can be messaged just like any other facebook user - plus you can like the page and see a variety of other content, some will be duplicated from the blog but a lot of followers submissions are only shared on the platform which they are on.

*Message me on the forum* - retrobangs - you can send me a link to where your pictures are if you can't message them
*
All submissions will be credited to the owner and if you have your own page, group or website I will be more than happy to share this too 
*
I look forward to seeing your reptiles homes :flrt:


----------



## TJ-Geckos

I just start working on this one… Will take some time before plants grow…


----------



## retrobangs

TJ-Geckos said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> I just start working on this one… Will take some time before plants grow…
> 
> 
> 
> image



Wicked , must have really taken some time especially with real live plants. How long will it take for them to grow ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sjames

Nice what lighting do you use?



TJ-Geckos said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> I just start working on this one… Will take some time before plants grow…
> 
> image


----------



## TJ-Geckos

retrobangs said:


> Wicked , must have really taken some time especially with real live plants. How long will it take for them to grow ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All plants grow at different rate. All my vivs are between one to two years old and they all start like one from last photo.


----------



## TJ-Geckos

Sjames said:


> Nice what lighting do you use?


Combination of Arcadia T5 tubes (UVB and Tropical Pro) on all planted vivs apart from one


----------



## retrobangs

BUMP





retrobangs said:


> Hi all reptile lovers :welcome:,
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed last years vivarium day, my blog and page would not be what they were without peoples support when I began as a hobbyist and involvement now. I have seen some amazing vivariums for all kinds of reptiles and so I wants to have another day to share these pictures and creations. To give people a week to submit and join in* Vivarium Day will be next Sunday 2nd February.*
> 
> *Please do get involved *whether you have lizards, snakes, tarantulas, a tortoise or another exotic, all of peoples creations are awesome to see and could provide other hobbyists with great ideas and better another reptiles home.
> 
> *To submit:*
> 
> *Message me on the blog* - retrobangsandhergeckos there is a little envelop icon above the blog picture of the top left hand side of the page - plus you can like and/or follow the blog and see a variety of other content.
> 
> *Message me on the page* - Retro Gecko - I can be messaged just like any other facebook user - plus you can like the page and see a variety of other content, some will be duplicated from the blog but a lot of followers submissions are only shared on the platform which they are on.
> 
> *Message me on the forum* - retrobangs - you can send me a link to where your pictures are if you can't message them
> *
> All submissions will be credited to the owner and if you have your own page, group or website I will be more than happy to share this too
> *
> I look forward to seeing your reptiles homes :flrt:






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

See below. If I don't get more than the 4 submissions so far will extend for another week till the 9th. I want it to be a great way to share and gain ideas, inspiration. 

Hi all reptile lovers :welcome:,



I thoroughly enjoyed last years vivarium day, my blog and page would not be what they were without peoples support when I began as a hobbyist and involvement now. I have seen some amazing vivariums for all kinds of reptiles and so I wants to have another day to share these pictures and creations. To give people a week to submit and join in Vivarium Day will be next Sunday 2nd February.



Please do get involved whether you have lizards, snakes, tarantulas, a tortoise or another exotic, all of peoples creations are awesome to see and could provide other hobbyists with great ideas and better another reptiles home.



To submit:



Message me on the blog - www.retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com - there is a little envelop icon above the blog picture of the top left hand side of the page - plus you can like and/or follow the blog and see a variety of other content.



Message me on the page - Retro Gecko www.facebook.com/retrogeck - I can be messaged just like any other facebook user - plus you can like the page and see a variety of other content, some will be duplicated from the blog but a lot of followers submissions are only shared on the platform which they are on.



Message me on the forum - retrobangs - you can send me a link to where your pictures are if you can't message them



All submissions will be credited to the owner and if you have your own page, group or website I will be more than happy to share this too 



I look forward to seeing your reptiles homes :flrt:




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robbrown 52

Sorry would, but don't do FB at all and don't want to sorry, feel free to link my pics from here if you want to.


retrobangs said:


> See below. If I don't get more than the 4 submissions so far will extend for another week till the 9th. I want it to be a great way to share and gain ideas, inspiration.
> 
> Hi all reptile lovers :welcome:,
> 
> 
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed last years vivarium day, my blog and page would not be what they were without peoples support when I began as a hobbyist and involvement now. I have seen some amazing vivariums for all kinds of reptiles and so I wants to have another day to share these pictures and creations. To give people a week to submit and join in Vivarium Day will be next Sunday 2nd February.
> 
> 
> 
> Please do get involved whether you have lizards, snakes, tarantulas, a tortoise or another exotic, all of peoples creations are awesome to see and could provide other hobbyists with great ideas and better another reptiles home.
> 
> 
> 
> To submit:
> 
> 
> 
> Message me on the blog - www.retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com - there is a little envelop icon above the blog picture of the top left hand side of the page - plus you can like and/or follow the blog and see a variety of other content.
> 
> 
> 
> Message me on the page - Retro Gecko www.facebook.com/retrogeck - I can be messaged just like any other facebook user - plus you can like the page and see a variety of other content, some will be duplicated from the blog but a lot of followers submissions are only shared on the platform which they are on.
> 
> 
> 
> Message me on the forum - retrobangs - you can send me a link to where your pictures are if you can't message them
> 
> 
> 
> All submissions will be credited to the owner and if you have your own page, group or website I will be more than happy to share this too
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to seeing your reptiles homes :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tremerz97

Robbrown 52 said:


> Sorry would, but don't do FB at all and don't want to sorry, feel free to link my pics from here if you want to.


Get on facebook!! Your missing out big time lmao


----------



## retrobangs

Robbrown 52 said:


> Sorry would, but don't do FB at all and don't want to sorry, feel free to link my pics from here if you want to.



Cool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimora

New setup for one of the existing crestie girl's


----------



## retrobangs

I have now moved vivarium day to Sunday 9th February 2014 to allow more people to get involved. See below for details. 

Hi all reptile lovers and followers,

I thoroughly enjoyed last years vivarium day, my blog and page would not be what they were without peoples support when I began as a hobbyist and involvement now. I have seen some amazing vivariums for all kinds of reptiles and so I wants to have another day to share these pictures and creations. To give people a week to submit and join in Vivarium Day will be next Sunday 9th February.

Please do get involved whether you have lizards, snakes, tarantulas, a tortoise or another exotic, all of peoples creations are awesome to see and could provide other hobbyists with great ideas and better another reptiles home.

To submit:

Message me on the blog - www.retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com there is a little envelop icon above the blog picture of the top left hand side of the page - plus you can like and/or follow the blog and see a variety of other content, some will be duplicated from here but a lot of followers submissions are only shared on the platform which they are on.

Message me on the page - Retro Gecko - www.facebook.com/retrogeck I can be messaged just like any other facebook user

Message me on the forum - www.reptileforumsuk.co.uk my username is retrobangs

All submissions will be credited to the owner and if you have your own page, group or website I will be more than happy to share this too 

I look forward to seeing your reptiles homes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjdobbins

*What do you think of my alcove project.....*
















Built using alcove in my house. Used 4ft greenhouse heater under floor £36, vented in front and to interior of viv via a false flue. Doors are 2 interior doors purchased from Ebay £30. 100W Ceramic heater top right. 2 florescent 3ft strip lights 1 blue 1 white. Light switches fitted above doors and underfloor thermostat used for heaters can be programmed to reduce temp at night if required from ebay again £15. Wood removed from floor of local wood, jetwashed and treated with Ardap. Totem pole £5 ebay. Wood on walls removed from old aquarium washed and baked. Swing made from old curtain pole and cat scratch post rope. Still to be painted to cover any pine and make visually perfect.
Greenhouse heater can heat whole viv top max 85f but with addition of 100w ceramic easily 85f plus, gradient to centre 75f and low 80f on floor. Humidity steady 45%-50%. Back wallpaper by Grandeco £16 ebay. Should be ready for Neville by Monday.

What do you think?


----------



## Rogue665

Kimora said:


> Carpet python viv
> 
> http://s1078.photobucket.com/user/Kimora-Ashara/media/1367594936849.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> Corn snake viv
> 
> http://s1078.photobucket.com/user/Kimora-Ashara/media/1367594955110.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> (both snakes vivs have had a shuffle round again, but i do that every deep clean : victory:
> 
> Then three Crestie setups (no cresties yet, they are coming from Kempton)
> 
> All together when they arrived (custom build via DMS vivaria)
> 
> http://s1078.photobucket.com/user/Kimora-Ashara/media/IMAG3877.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> then once set up.
> 
> http://s1078.photobucket.com/user/Kimora-Ashara/media/IMAG4013.jpg.htmlimage http://s1078.photobucket.com/user/Kimora-Ashara/media/IMAG4011.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s1078.photobucket.com/user/Kimora-Ashara/media/IMAG4006.jpg.htmlimage http://s1078.photobucket.com/user/Kimora-Ashara/media/IMAG4003.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> Going too wrap Fake Ivy round the high hides to enclose them a little and put moss in the them : victory:


is that umbrella plant live?
they are very poisonous mind


----------



## Kimora

Rogue665 said:


> is that umbrella plant live?
> they are very poisonous mind


Umbrella plants (Schefflera arboricola) are safe for crested geckos, Scheffiera actinophylla on the other hand is not : victory:


----------



## Kimora

Update on how my main three crested setups look after being quoted (they've had a few move arounds since the first post  )

After last clean out day..


----------



## Fizz

Well this is it for now, I'm thinking about changing to a solid top though


----------



## retrobangs

Fizz said:


> Well this is it for now, I'm thinking about changing to a solid top though
> [URL=http://i1355.photobucket.com/albums/q702/assassindali1/20140131_141743_zps44c4ce70.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1355.photobucket.com/albums/q702/assassindali1/20140202_131442_zpsf9eb7f5c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1355.photobucket.com/albums/q702/assassindali1/20140201_131433_zps476a1f8b.jpg]image[/URL]



Love these backdrops. Are they hard to install? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fizz

retrobangs said:


> Love these backdrops. Are they hard to install?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is just an exo terra one, really easy to slide in. I was too scared of the polystyrene melting to put the heat lamp to the back of the tank though


----------



## Jebb

Fizz said:


> This is just an exo terra one, really easy to slide in. I was too scared of the polystyrene melting to put the heat lamp to the back of the tank though



me too, I have my ceramic right near to it but it's not melted, it's the crickets that have done the most damage, they go up there for the heat and eat the background :censor:


----------



## Fizz

Jebb said:


> me too, I have my ceramic right near to it but it's not melted, it's the crickets that have done the most damage, they go up there for the heat and eat the background :censor:


Hadnt even thought about other sources of damage, lol. Mines only been in use for about a week and a half, hopefully it will last a little while


----------



## rhiannonalicee

spent ages looking through this whole topic to get leo viv ideas, gonna start setting up mine real soon and i wanna add shelves but i have a question, do the the leos ever fall off? cause for some vivs it looks like itd cause quite a bit of damage if they fell. this has probably been asked loads of times :lol2: srry


----------



## retrobangs

rhiannonalicee said:


> spent ages looking through this whole topic to get leo viv ideas, gonna start setting up mine real soon and i wanna add shelves but i have a question, do the the leos ever fall off? cause for some vivs it looks like itd cause quite a bit of damage if they fell. this has probably been asked loads of times :lol2: srry



It's ok. Asking questions is always welcome. Mine have never fallen or jumped. They are actually pretty good climbers proving that have enough space and if something is steep they need to be able to get their claws into it a bit. 

I make sure all my shelves are wide so they can walk around things I've placed up there as well as through. In the big vivs I offer a way up/down both sides incase they are too lazy to walk to another end. Smaller viv one way has always been enough. And actually an 7-8 inch drop should not be too dangerous. I can't imagine it would be ideal but as longs as the shelves no higher. 

Hopes this helps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

Just a reminder:

Vivarium Day 2014 - coming soon, get in your submissions now to be featured!!!

I have now moved vivarium day to Sunday 9th February 2014 to allow more people to get involved. See below for details. 
Hi all reptile lovers and followers,
I thoroughly enjoyed last years vivarium day, my blog and page would not be what they were without peoples support when I began as a hobbyist and involvement now. I have seen some amazing vivariums for all kinds of reptiles and so I wants to have another day to share these pictures and creations. To give people a week to submit and join in Vivarium Day will be next Sunday 9th February.

Please do get involved whether you have lizards, snakes, tarantulas, a tortoise or another exotic, all of peoples creations are awesome to see and could provide other hobbyists with great ideas and better another reptiles home.

To submit:

Message me on the blog - www.retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com there is a little envelop icon above the blog picture of the top left hand side of the page - plus you can like and/or follow the blog and see a variety of other content, some will be duplicated from here but a lot of followers submissions are only shared on the platform which they are on.

Message me on the page - Retro Gecko - www.facebook.com/retrogeck I can be messaged just like any other facebook user

Message me on the forum - www.reptileforums.co.uk my username is retrobangs

All submissions will be credited to the owner and if you have your own page, group or website I will be more than happy to share this too 

I look forward to seeing your reptiles homes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhiannonalicee

okay thanks for answering ^^


----------



## Ste123

Im still shocked that no big reptile supplier hasn't started selling larger viv's. Its impossible to find anyone selling anything like a 4x2x2 (foot) in black which i bet would be a big seller. anything bigger than 4ft seems to need to be hand made


----------



## Corfel

retrobangs said:


> Just a reminder:
> 
> Vivarium Day 2014 - coming soon, get in your submissions now to be featured!!!
> 
> I have now moved vivarium day to Sunday 9th February 2014 to allow more people to get involved. See below for details.
> Hi all reptile lovers and followers,
> I thoroughly enjoyed last years vivarium day, my blog and page would not be what they were without peoples support when I began as a hobbyist and involvement now. I have seen some amazing vivariums for all kinds of reptiles and so I wants to have another day to share these pictures and creations. To give people a week to submit and join in Vivarium Day will be next Sunday 9th February.
> 
> Please do get involved whether you have lizards, snakes, tarantulas, a tortoise or another exotic, all of peoples creations are awesome to see and could provide other hobbyists with great ideas and better another reptiles home.
> 
> To submit:
> 
> Message me on the blog - www.retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com there is a little envelop icon above the blog picture of the top left hand side of the page - plus you can like and/or follow the blog and see a variety of other content, some will be duplicated from here but a lot of followers submissions are only shared on the platform which they are on.
> 
> Message me on the page - Retro Gecko - www.facebook.com/retrogeck I can be messaged just like any other facebook user
> 
> Message me on the forum - www.reptileforums.co.uk my username is retrobangs
> 
> All submissions will be credited to the owner and if you have your own page, group or website I will be more than happy to share this too
> 
> I look forward to seeing your reptiles homes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Link in my sig to my snake viv - you can use any of the images in there if you like


----------



## Neoki

My Leo Stack









Custom Leo


----------



## BretJordan

Ste123 said:


> Im still shocked that no big reptile supplier hasn't started selling larger viv's. Its impossible to find anyone selling anything like a 4x2x2 (foot) in black which i bet would be a big seller. anything bigger than 4ft seems to need to be hand made


BLR Sell a wide range of things especially vivariums this is where I got my 4x2x2 from but in oak. I did have a quick look and found these black ones which are 4 foot. 

(48(L)x16(D)x15(H))
Terapod Vivarium Black 4 Foot - Vivariums - Housing - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop

(48(L)x18(D)x21(H))
Deep Terapod Vivarium Black 4 Foot - Vivariums - Housing - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop

Bret.


----------



## Corfel

I get my vivs from BLR also

can't knock em

However you could probably find a 4ft for less if you shopped around I like their service.


----------



## Ste123

BretJordan said:


> BLR Sell a wide range of things especially vivariums this is where I got my 4x2x2 from but in oak. I did have a quick look and found these black ones which are 4 foot.
> 
> (48(L)x16(D)x15(H))
> Terapod Vivarium Black 4 Foot - Vivariums - Housing - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop
> 
> 
> (48(L)x18(D)x21(H))
> Deep Terapod Vivarium Black 4 Foot - Vivariums - Housing - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop
> 
> Bret.


Yea thanks for those links but they not big enough, they only selling same sizes everyone seems to stop at. Surely it can't be that hard to sell flat packed viv's that are actually correct size for adult lizards. It's one reason we see so many posts from ppl regarding unhealthy lizards or questions about struggling to get correct husbandry. People can't buy the right size viv's.
An adult fully grown beardie for example would do better in a 5x2x2 as the minimum. 

Just my thoughts.


----------



## BretJordan

Ste123 said:


> Yea thanks for those links but they not big enough, they only selling same sizes everyone seems to stop at. Surely it can't be that hard to sell flat packed viv's that are actually correct size for adult lizards. It's one reason we see so many posts from ppl regarding unhealthy lizards or questions about struggling to get correct husbandry. People can't buy the right size viv's.
> An adult fully grown beardie for example would do better in a 5x2x2 as the minimum.
> 
> Just my thoughts.


I completely agree! Why don't people use proper required sizes? Okay they're big/heavy. But it's for the well being of the animal.. 

I bought this one and it's great. Well built and easy to put together. Standard Vivarium Oak 48inx24inx24in - Vivariums - Housing - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop 

Bret.


----------



## _simon_

Viv and terrarium depth is something I've wondered about for a while. Where has the magic 45cm / 18" come from that most companies use?


----------



## Ste123

_simon_ said:


> Viv and terrarium depth is something I've wondered about for a while. Where has the magic 45cm / 18" come from that most companies use?


Probably something to do with the supplier that sells the wood to the viv maker.


----------



## retrobangs

Bump for vivarium day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _simon_

Ste123 said:


> Probably something to do with the supplier that sells the wood to the viv maker.


Exo terra glass terrariums are also 45cm though.


----------



## retrobangs

Vivarium day is tomorrow so if anyone else does want to submit their pictures: this include racks, vivs, rubs, terrariums and aquariums too. Let me know I won't view you all and paste the whole post again. Get in touch and your pictures will be featured and credited to you - I will also advertise your page or website if you have one And let me know 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

If you submitted to vivarium day 2014 please go to www.facebook.com/retrogeck or www.retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com to see your submissions shared. Please if u have been misses message me ASAP and I will get your pictures up.  thanks for participating. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robbrown 52

Tonights picy

Hello I'am H2










H2 curled up in log










measured and weighted him tonight
He is now 47days old since emerging on Christmas day
N-V 9cm
N-T 24cm
weight 9 grams
Another month and I think he will be ready to start finding a new home for.

OOOOPs sorry posted this in wrong thread.


----------



## retrobangs

Robbrown 52 said:


> Tonights picy
> 
> Hello I'am H2
> 
> image
> 
> H2 curled up in log
> 
> image
> 
> measured and weighted him tonight
> He is now 47days old since emerging on Christmas day
> N-V 9cm
> N-T 24cm
> weight 9 grams
> Another month and I think he will be ready to start finding a new home for.
> 
> OOOOPs sorry posted this in wrong thread.



Lol is ok to post in thread. Looks good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creg




----------



## Kimora

Finally got round to getting all the crestie viv's to match the other week!










And the exo got abit of a change round as i ordered too much from Dunelm (i never thought i see the day where "you can never have too much" was disproved! :Na_Na_Na_Na:" So i spread out what was left into the exo


----------



## retrobangs

Kimora said:


> Finally got round to getting all the crestie viv's to match the other week!
> 
> image
> 
> And the exo got abit of a change round as i ordered too much from Dunelm (i never thought i see the day where "you can never have too much" was disproved! :Na_Na_Na_Na:" So i spread out what was left into the exo
> 
> image



Lol I always buy one bit too much. Great excuse for another reptile with all the leftovers. Your vivs are looking gorgeous and green now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

Bump. It's been a while


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scully

Just finished redecorating Riker's viv to keep him entertained and blown his basking spot while I was at it, d'oh!


----------



## retrobangs

Scully said:


> Just finished redecorating Riker's viv to keep him entertained and blown his basking spot while I was at it, d'oh!
> 
> 
> 
> image



Ah this is epic. I like his cool net on the right. Great home!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scully

Thanks!! He loves the net too, but we call it the poop net because when he poops he freaks and climbs all the way to the top of it. It's just a rat accessory from a pet shop nailed to the inside walls of the viv. 

And I got him a new basking spot just now in an emergency trip to the reptile shop just in case anyone was worried!


----------



## retrobangs

Scully said:


> Thanks!! He loves the net too, but we call it the poop net because when he poops he freaks and climbs all the way to the top of it. It's just a rat accessory from a pet shop nailed to the inside walls of the viv.
> 
> 
> 
> And I got him a new basking spot just now in an emergency trip to the reptile shop just in case anyone was worried!



Ah bless him haha. Yea they're great nets when I had rats they had them too. 

I'd love them for my Leo's but gaps bit too big for them. 

That's good about the basking spot too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

Just a brief how to as requested - follow me on www.facebook.com/retrogeck for more simple vivarium diy

This is how to implement shelving in to your vivarium - minimal DIY skills required. 

*This includes me building my viv exotic from scratch - however shelving can be implemented in to existing vivariums*

Tools/Hardware required: 
-screwdriver
-electric screwdriver (not a necessity)
-hand saw
-sand paper
-sander (not a necessity)
-tape measure or ruler
-scissors 
-pencil
-shelf (you will require reptile safe varnish/paint for some woods if they're not covered - I cover with reptile carpet)
-1/2" countersunk screws
-2" corner brackets
- velcro

*if you wish to hang vines/plants to you vivarium*
-hammer
-5mm cable clips

How to...

- Firstly measure the length of shelf *this will be personal to your set up*

- Mark and saw any excess wood off *left overs can be made in to tables/mini ledges at a later date*

- Fix retile carpet to ledge or varnish/paint, *in this instance I have screwed on the carpet - when cleaning this isn't ideal for removal - I'm now using velcro to hold the carpet instead*

- Mark a straight line across the back vivarium wall where the bottom of the shelf will sit, *mine are 8inches up from the bottom*

- Mark where you want brackets to sit on both the shelf and vivarium.

- Screw brackets on to the shelf first, *make sure the corners are sitting in slightly, avoid corner overhang or the shelf won't sit flush against the vivarium wall*

- Screw the shelf via the brackets on to the back and side wall/s of the vivarium, *it's easier if the vivarium walls are attached prior to this stage to ensure everything is flush*

How to attach vines/plants to walls...

- Cut vines to lengths you like and have a play with how you'd like them to lay across the walls *I bend mine to give depth to the environment*

- Hammer vines to vivarium walls with cable clips *lay the wall on the floor whilst hammering so the wood does not crack*

---Voila - you have shelving and vines---

As you can see from all my past vivarium pictures I use an array of smaller ledges/bridges/tables/hides to lead my geckos up to their second level. In this example I have purchased a hide with its own stairs, then added playstix to create a bridge up from the hide to the shelf. In other vivariums we built tables/corner shelves to do this. 

All questions are welcome, share your pictures if you have a go or already have something similar in place and continue to get involved with the page. 

Happy DIY Herpers


















P.s - take in to consideration your gecko before adding ledges - if they have ES you may not want a high ledge - if they are clumsy etc. All mine were monitored for a while and some have several ways down to aid their impatience.


----------



## Sammysy

Here is my crested gecko's viv!


----------



## retrobangs

Sammysy said:


> Here is my crested gecko's viv!
> 
> 
> 
> image



This is awesome - love the variety of decor very rain forest


----------



## Sammysy

Thanks, i love getting crestive with the vivs... the geckos seem to love it too 


retrobangs said:


> This is awesome - love the variety of decor very rain forest


----------



## retrobangs

Yea I noticed the different with mine when they have lots to explore and hide in in their vivs.


----------



## stefanm692




----------



## stefanm692

Just finished this an thought I would share lol


----------



## stefanm692




----------



## wagg

Nice. What did you make it out of.


----------



## stefanm692

Polystyrene and tile grout lol


----------



## stefanm692




----------



## stefanm692




----------



## retrobangs

That looks epic


----------



## Hypermonkey

Just putting the finishing touches to my Leopard Gecko's viv. I've added the security fence along the cork ramp and upper level as I've heard that Leos aren't the best at climbing, or balance, or heights :lol2:







and Spyro :2thumb:





He'll be moving in by the weekend.


----------



## retrobangs

Thanks for continuing to share guys


----------



## stefanm692




----------



## stefanm692




----------



## retrobangs

wicked set up - who lives in here??


----------



## stefanm692




----------



## stefanm692

These 3 terrors lol


----------



## Robbrown 52

(H3) Baby Kimberly Houdini's Viv
















(H4) Baby Speedy's Viv
















both Vivs are running as bio active.


----------



## retrobangs

These are very spoilt lizards both of you. Such wicked set ups. I enjoy seeing all these reptiles properly cared for.


----------



## retrobangs

If any of you ever fancy it share your pics to my facebook page as part of my vivarium day 2015. Each year I share as many vivariums (which you will be credited in the pic) to give people ideas, inspiration and encourage stimulation in reptile environments. www.facebook.com/retrogeck - or tell me on here I can share and I will credit your name from the forum. Although my page is called retro gecko I welcome all reptiles. The name is to show others that leopard geckos are my only true area of knowledge as they are the only reptiles I currently own. I have lots of friends in the hobby and we all come together on our groups to provide eclectic info and advice where possible


----------



## stefanm692

Just liked your page, looks awesome


----------



## retrobangs

Thanks dude. Not as impressive as your beardy home, but the leos love their vivs so I'm very happy with them . Do send in your pics before vivarium day


----------



## stefanm692

When is the viv day an do you want me to inbox you a couple?


----------



## retrobangs

stefanm692 said:


> When is the viv day an do you want me to inbox you a couple?



It's 15th feb, I've found it takes a while for ppl to send them in so four weeks should do it. Yea send some pics u can message them via facebook or here


----------



## arcticrobot

Fully automated terrarium build. Industrial aluminum profile frame, Ubiquiti mPower controller, Ubiquiti UniFi Video surveillance cams, all controlled by Ubuntu server with remote access, Herpstat 2 Redline pulse-proportional thermostat with humidity sensor, Mistking misting system, sound system with Nexus 4 phone playing natural tropical forest sounds, automated by the part of the day. 

My friends are laughing that this is the only monitor lizard in existence who has a cell phone . 

I am still tweaking it, but for the most part it is done. Here is the link to Imgur album, too many pictures and descriptions to post here. If you want me to create separate post for it, please let me know.

Also youtube channel with videos of my monitor behaving naturally when he is alone and feels safe. More to come.


----------



## retrobangs

This is awesome - is it ok to share this for vivarium day - you will be credited and any links or pages you desire can be credited too providing you give me them  



arcticrobot said:


> Fully automated terrarium build. Industrial aluminum profile frame, Ubiquiti mPower controller, Ubiquiti UniFi Video surveillance cams, all controlled by Ubuntu server with remote access, Herpstat 2 Redline pulse-proportional thermostat with humidity sensor, Mistking misting system, sound system with Nexus 4 phone playing natural tropical forest sounds, automated by the part of the day.
> 
> My friends are laughing that this is the only monitor lizard in existence who has a cell phone .
> 
> I am still tweaking it, but for the most part it is done. Here is the link to Imgur album, too many pictures and descriptions to post here. If you want me to create separate post for it, please let me know.
> 
> Also youtube channel with videos of my monitor behaving naturally when he is alone and feels safe. More to come.


----------



## arcticrobot

retrobangs said:


> This is awesome - is it ok to share this for vivarium day - you will be credited and any links or pages you desire can be credited too providing you give me them


Sure, no problem. I don't even know what vivarium day is and when is it. Most of my youtube videos I share under Creative Commons license(some of them are not because copyrighted music/sounds are used). My every pictures and links are Creative Commons Attribution-Sharealike. Meaning - free to use/modify, free to share under the same terms.


----------



## stefanm692

This is an amazing piece of work


----------



## retrobangs

Check out my page and it has a blurb about it - i do it once a year - www.facebook.com/retrogeck 



arcticrobot said:


> Sure, no problem. I don't even know what vivarium day is and when is it. Most of my youtube videos I share under Creative Commons license(some of them are not because copyrighted music/sounds are used). My every pictures and links are Creative Commons Attribution-Sharealike. Meaning - free to use/modify, free to share under the same terms.


----------



## lozmick

I'm adding cork tubes as and when I find them suitable the viv itself was a double wardrobe


----------



## stefanm692

lozmick said:


> I'm adding cork tubes as and when I find them suitable the viv itself was a double wardrobe
> 
> [URL=http://i1379.photobucket.com/albums/ah154/mickhodgson13/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsb18504c7.jpg]image[/URL]


Same, mine was a wardrobe, best way


----------



## retrobangs

lozmick said:


> I'm adding cork tubes as and when I find them suitable the viv itself was a double wardrobe
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i1379.photobucket.com/albums/ah154/mickhodgson13/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsb18504c7.jpg]image[/URL]



Love this


----------



## lozmick

retrobangs said:


> Love this


Thank you : victory:

Although I did get a lot of advice from robbrown and a few others


----------



## retrobangs

It's 2015 and Vivarium Day is upon us again. Vivarium day is about sharing vivariums or even rubs/racks that have been designed to create a stimulating environment for your reptiles. Whether you have added plants, levels, made themes, clay/dough hides or are extremely creative designing entire vivariums and interior. 

The aim of Vivarium day is to show everyone how much care and love we put in to our reptiles. To encourage fellow herpers to be creative and provide stimulation for their reptiles. 

This year I'd like to get as many people involved as possible!! My page may concentrate on leopard geckos - this is purely due to my knowledge falling in this area. I would not want to profess to be an expert with leos, I simply know a lot more about them (with owning four), than I do with various other reptiles. What I always ensure is to utilise fellow herpers and good friends to help advise people, or direct to groups and pages or expertise, especially in areas I have no knowledge. 

All photos will be credited to you, your facebook page, forum name or where ever the picture comes from. I only share pictures sent to me or where I have requested the owner's permission. 

Send in as many of your pictures as you like, there's no limit. 

Vivarium day will be held on Sunday 15th February - giving everyone four weeks to get snapping and sending in. 



www.facebook.com/retrogeck


----------



## retrobangs

Heya dude,

I'm on your link now saving the photos to share on my facebook page for vivarium day (a day in which I encourage people to share their designs to inspire and encourage others to provide stimulating environments for their reptiles) - to ensure I keep to all your copyright info etc what name would you like me to credit on the blurb for these pics - and what links or accounts also please 

Thank you for agreeing to participate. It's just a thing I do once a year.



arcticrobot said:


> Fully automated terrarium build. Industrial aluminum profile frame, Ubiquiti mPower controller, Ubiquiti UniFi Video surveillance cams, all controlled by Ubuntu server with remote access, Herpstat 2 Redline pulse-proportional thermostat with humidity sensor, Mistking misting system, sound system with Nexus 4 phone playing natural tropical forest sounds, automated by the part of the day.
> 
> My friends are laughing that this is the only monitor lizard in existence who has a cell phone .
> 
> I am still tweaking it, but for the most part it is done. Here is the link to Imgur album, too many pictures and descriptions to post here. If you want me to create separate post for it, please let me know.
> 
> Also youtube channel with videos of my monitor behaving naturally when he is alone and feels safe. More to come.


----------



## arcticrobot

retrobangs said:


> Heya dude,
> 
> I'm on your link now saving the photos to share on my facebook page for vivarium day (a day in which I encourage people to share their designs to inspire and encourage others to provide stimulating environments for their reptiles) - to ensure I keep to all your copyright info etc what name would you like me to credit on the blurb for these pics - and what links or accounts also please
> 
> Thank you for agreeing to participate. It's just a thing I do once a year.


Just arcticrobot will be ok. You can link my fb profile.


----------



## retrobangs

awesome - shall do both - they go up on feb 15th 



arcticrobot said:


> Just arcticrobot will be ok. You can link my fb profile.


----------



## Robbrown 52

Hi here's a link to my photobucket viv page its a little disorganised but all the vivs are in there along with pics of slate rete construction. have a look and see if there is any thing you feel of use .
Roberts Vivs And Set-ups Photos by Robbrown52 | Photobucket


----------



## retrobangs

Robbrown 52 said:


> Hi here's a link to my photobucket viv page its a little disorganised but all the vivs are in there along with pics of slate rete construction. have a look and see if there is any thing you feel of use .
> Roberts Vivs And Set-ups Photos by Robbrown52 | Photobucket



Excellent. Thanks rob. How would you like to be credited - any particular names or pages or links


----------



## Robbrown 52

evening Retro, thanks for that.
If you put them down to my user name here Robbrown52.
The following link puts the rete construction into a logical order with notes and finished viv pics as well
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/986374-constructing-slate-rete.html

And the construction of the big Kimberly monitor Viv and a major update.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/909171-little-kims-new-viv-2nd.html


----------



## retrobangs

Thank you


----------



## stefanm692

Sorry but how do you start a new thred? I really need advice bout on of my beardies, cheers


----------



## lozmick

Press new thread/new post


----------



## retrobangs

As above when you go in to forums and select lizards somewhere near the top should say start new thread.


----------



## Shrimps

Some absolutely stunning setups in here! Just when I thought I was content, haha. :mf_dribble:

Western Hognose - His tank is turned on its side, defiantly gets more use out of the space now. The moss all died, but the plants are growing nicely!


Hognose is on top, Cornsnake is in the 4x2x2. 


Bearded Dragon (4Lx4Hx2W) After seeing all these awesome rock/branch walls it feel bland now. 
[URL="http://s1375.photobucket.com/user/lizard_madness/media/Enclosures/IMG_4672_zpsbda325a6.jpg.html"]

Pink Toe Tarantula - Maybe as close to a tropical setup as I'll have for a while, so many critters already!
[URL="http://s1375.photobucket.com/user/lizard_madness/media/Enclosures/IMG_4825_zps7543c141.jpg.html"]


----------



## retrobangs

Shrimps said:


> Some absolutely stunning setups in here! Just when I thought I was content, haha. :mf_dribble:
> 
> Western Hognose - His tank is turned on its side, defiantly gets more use out of the space now. The moss all died, but the plants are growing nicely!
> [URL=http://i1375.photobucket.com/albums/ag474/lizard_madness/Sprinkles/th_0829B0EC-EC3F-452D-9563-C1E677B8B013_zpspyycanjx.jpg]image[/URL][URL=http://i1375.photobucket.com/albums/ag474/lizard_madness/Sprinkles/th_952F456A-E9DE-4CD7-B3DB-D3F409E4DC84_zpsqx9uv6rv.jpg]image[/URL][URL=http://i1375.photobucket.com/albums/ag474/lizard_madness/Enclosures/th_IMG_4830_zps19aa3755.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Hognose is on top, Cornsnake is in the 4x2x2.
> [URL=http://i1375.photobucket.com/albums/ag474/lizard_madness/Enclosures/th_83fd72c7-e0ed-414a-ad2d-4b2d6c6dfcf6_zps90af2da4.jpg]image[/URL]image
> 
> Bearded Dragon (4Lx4Hx2W) After seeing all these awesome rock/branch walls it feel bland now.
> [URL=http://i1375.photobucket.com/albums/ag474/lizard_madness/Enclosures/th_IMG_4672_zpsbda325a6.jpg]image[/URL]image
> 
> Pink Toe Tarantula - Maybe as close to a tropical setup as I'll have for a while, so many critters already!
> [URL=http://i1375.photobucket.com/albums/ag474/lizard_madness/Enclosures/th_IMG_4825_zps7543c141.jpg]image[/URL]



There's always a set up to get your creative nature flowing again lol. Your set ups looking good. You thinking off adding more bits now? Not that ya need to


----------



## Shrimps

retrobangs said:


> There's always a set up to get your creative nature flowing again lol. Your set ups looking good. You thinking off adding more bits now? Not that ya need to


Id love to come up with some more interesting back walls. Thanks for this thread! Pages and pages of inspiration now!


----------



## retrobangs

Shrimps said:


> Id love to come up with some more interesting back walls. Thanks for this thread! Pages and pages of inspiration now!



That's ok. I'm completely addicted to viv diy. Even if it's just buying bits changing them and adding them in. I have a facebook page where I try and get people involved too lol


----------



## retrobangs

Hi all - any more submissions. Only a week and a half left until I share them all on my FB page  all pics credited


----------



## retrobangs

Robbrown 52 said:


> Hi here's a link to my photobucket viv page its a little disorganised but all the vivs are in there along with pics of slate rete construction. have a look and see if there is any thing you feel of use .
> Roberts Vivs And Set-ups Photos by Robbrown52 | Photobucket


Sharing on my page today in the next five mins  www.facebook.com/retrogeck - you're amazing for being a part of it thanks


----------



## retrobangs

Vivarium day is today - if you haven't told me and you do want your pics shared as a part of this, let me know asap today.

www.facebook.com/retrogeck for information. Thanks


----------



## Robbrown 52

retrobangs said:


> Vivarium day is today - if you haven't told me and you do want your pics shared as a part of this, let me know asap today.
> 
> www.facebook.com/retrogeck for information. Thanks


 Well worth your hard work organising it. great variety of vivs on view :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## markrugby

*My new 4ft*


----------



## markrugby

*My new 4ft*

https://www.dropbox.com/s/gampch6okd5my55/2015-02-11%2022.23.30.jpg?dl=0


----------



## retrobangs

markrugby said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/gampch6okd5my55/2015-02-11 22.23.30.jpg?dl=0


 
Only just seen this - I don't really use the forum anymore so sorry for the delay


----------



## TimR

Hello, im from Sweden and this is my ackie viv!


----------



## Fizz

Looks great 
How many you got in there ?


----------



## TimR

Fizz said:


> Looks great
> How many you got in there ?


Three. They are four months old now


----------



## retrobangs

Looking great - Didn't realise this thread would start up again. Being as it has I will post my newest vivariums layouts/designs. 

These four large vivariums are occupied and settled in:









And this medium was a working progress - however it has been halted as the newest member has been in quarantine and on some meds then it will be finished. At he just has the basic hides and bowls - this is the picture as I was starting to design the layout - before the little dude turned up.


----------



## Fizz

oh I love the ones with red leaves, very pretty


----------



## retrobangs

Fizz said:


> oh I love the ones with red leaves, very pretty


Thank you  I really enjoy doing them - I started this thread off when I had just bought my first bland viv, its been really fun learning how to do them up. I've had a lot of inspiration on the way too


----------



## Robbrown 52

*1st fully Bio Viv*

Great to see this thread revive , got me back on the site again after the FB part.
Ended up with new rep in our lives after the last Donny a small but perfect little Bauer's Chameleon Gecko, a much smaller version of leachianus .








this is her viv like her small and we think perfect, as a species they are scrub/shrub living so small twigs and branches and a leaf littler floor. the greenery is a small Ficus benjamina intertwined with small twig branches and a 3ft 5-6 mm artificial vine woven into the whole to make a sort of continuous race track. The floor is 25mm+ of peat/orchid compost on top of which is a mix of this autumns leaves and bits of bark .
The added Bio bit is worms, springtails common wood louse and a really nice black and stripy ones obtained from the big insect stall at Donny also were meant as added bugs in the stick insect viv but this was a better cause.
This is her looking Green lapping up water drop lets







and here Brown in hunting mode waiting for a passing bug, probably black field cricket or Bean beetle.








hope you like, will follow up with the stick insect viv if OK with you?
P.s. we called her Larch , why because she's some thing completely different. ;0))))))))))))))))))) some will understand this last bit other will be completely mystified .


----------



## Fizz

nice viv. she's beautiful


----------



## retrobangs

Robbrown 52 said:


> Great to see this thread revive , got me back on the site again after the FB part.
> Ended up with new rep in our lives after the last Donny a small but perfect little Bauer's Chameleon Gecko, a much smaller version of leachianus .
> image
> this is her viv like her small and we think perfect, as a species they are scrub/shrub living so small twigs and branches and a leaf littler floor. the greenery is a small Ficus benjamina intertwined with small twig branches and a 3ft 5-6 mm artificial vine woven into the whole to make a sort of continuous race track. The floor is 25mm+ of peat/orchid compost on top of which is a mix of this autumns leaves and bits of bark .
> The added Bio bit is worms, springtails common wood louse and a really nice black and stripy ones obtained from the big insect stall at Donny also were meant as added bugs in the stick insect viv but this was a better cause.
> This is her looking Green lapping up water drop lets
> imageand here Brown in hunting mode waiting for a passing bug, probably black field cricket or Bean beetle.
> image
> hope you like, will follow up with the stick insect viv if OK with you?
> P.s. we called her Larch , why because she's some thing completely different. ;0))))))))))))))))))) some will understand this last bit other will be completely mystified .


Hi, welcome back. In honesty I hadn't been on in ages too. I got busy keeping up with my reptile page and several groups I help run. It's nice people are getting involved again.

As for your new additional she is simply gorgeous. Your set up is very active and filled with lots of great bits. I bet she is thriving.

Yes by all means share the stick insect enclosure. I myself have branched out and have three giant African land snails who are also spoiled, when I get a chance I will share their home. I'm happy to see any enclosures really


----------



## mechanicalriddle

i had to swap out all of ruby's terrarium furniture when i found out she'd brought home mites from the pet store- tossed everything out and bought all new, so her tank was a little sparse for a while there. tonight i made it to the craft store and petco and snagged some lovely fake greenery. here's the viv now!









i got a bigger bag of substrate so MORE DIRT yay!!










having a look around hehe...

evidently she liked her new tank so much that she even ended her mini food strike.


----------



## PMA

Inside the Crestie forest!


----------



## Robbrown 52

mechanicalriddle said:


> i had to swap out all of ruby's terrarium furniture when i found out she'd brought home mites from the pet store- tossed everything out and bought all new, so her tank was a little sparse for a while there. tonight i made it to the craft store and petco and snagged some lovely fake greenery. here's the viv now!
> image
> 
> i got a bigger bag of substrate so MORE DIRT yay!!
> 
> image
> 
> having a look around hehe...
> 
> evidently she liked her new tank so much that she even ended her mini food strike.



Maybe a bit late have you thought about adding the bugs that prey on mites to mop any that might still be lurking.


----------



## retrobangs

Sorry I've not been responding. I've not been well. I'm going to scroll through everyone's pics tomorrow  hope you all enjoyed the festive period and had a happy start to the new year. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

Great to see your pictures. My most recent enclosure project was actually my rub for the snails. The geckos are all kitted out so here's the snail rub. It's an 84lt currently home to two. I took these two on at a year I of age. Since I've been working on improving their shells. Rog the larger is thriving but Drutt seems to be weaker in terms of his growth. Still they are both good weights and doing well so I'm glad. 


My third is a baby still and has their own separate enclosure until bigger. 




























Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

I'm thinking of holding my annual Vivarium/Rub day on Sunday 28th August on my Facebook page Retro Gecko

This involves everyone who owns a reptile/s and wants to participate. The only other criteria is that the reptiles has more than a "minimal requirements" set up. (This is not to suggest they do not flourish in these, however this day is to inspire others creativity).

The idea is to send in your wonderful enclosure pictures, with as much (or little) detail as you like about:

The resident (all reptiles welcome, exotics too)
Items inside (both decorative items and functional such as how heat is supplied)
DIY involved
DIY how to of items you made (if this applies)
Also you and your page if you have one.

You can send as many pictures of as many enclosures as you like, as long as you own them. Feel free to include a picture of the reptile who lives in each 

When the posts are shared on the day each of your photos will be shared with a credit to you and all the information you have provided, including any links.

These will then all go into a Vivarium Day 2016 Album on this page
The aim is to encourage people to provide their reptiles a stimulating and healthy environment fit for their needs, which the reptile can enjoy and flourish in. It gives you a chance to show off you reptiles and their homes, advertise your page, gain new creative ideas from other posts and inspire others in the reptile community.

This will be the third year I've run this on Facebook. If you would like to, feel free to nosy at the last 2 year's albums.

You can send me the photos by messaging me on this page - www.facebook.com/retrogeck - any problems contacting me ping me a message on the wall or comment below


----------

